# Repeat Takers Strategies - Civil PE CBT



## Pra4surf1

Starting this new thread for anyone who is interested in teaming up. After my second failed attempt I feel like I need a drastic change in strategy. My first attempt was 34/80. My recent second attempt was 44/80. First go around I took ITRE class and was convinced this was the way to go. I spent most of my time on my references and a couple of practice tests. That exam day was brutal and I knew I planned incorrectly. Second attempt I spent my entire focus on working problems and worked over 1200 +. That exam the recent Oct exam went way better in my mind and while I did improve I thought I did better than my diagnostics showed. So now it is a CBT and new approach all together. It would be great to team up with anyone interested and share ideas on strategies. One thing that comes to mind is how to better understand the diagnostics and those poor areas. I definitely have some weak areas I tried to work around and thought my strengths would make up for my weakness’s. Well that didn’t work. So for anyone interested let’s use every resource we have to get this done! That being said this forum is a great resource and perhaps something we can utilize better to our advantage. Who’s with me let’s get this done!!!


----------



## keviv

I am in, I want to get it done coming spring for sure. Please keep me posted. Thanks.
I am PE Civil Structural.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Ok these are my thoughts. We start with overall strategy in a structured format.

1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.

2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.

3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.

4. For anyone who passed after multiple times what did you do that finally worked in your study strategy

5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy

6. Suggested classes

7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.

8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.

These are my initial thoughts and of course we have to be careful not to violate the Ncees guidelines. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## KOKOMO777

I still haven’t gotten over the hump of passing after this 4th attempt. I thought I’ve done well enough to pass.


----------



## steel

I failed it in April 2021 (38/80) and October 2021 (47/80).
I used ASCE's live review course for the first attempt, did not find it helpful for the depth at all, so this time around I took the AEI on-demand class and their binder they sent was SOOOOO helpful! Unfortunately I won't be able to bring it with me this coming time!

Diagnostic:



My weakest areas, in order of weakest to strongest:
1) Forces and Load Effects
1) Materials and Material Properties
2) Component Design and Detailing
3) Soil Mechanics
4) Hydraulics and Hydrology
5) Site Development

I'm hesitant to say Codes and Construction because in my mind, I combine those last two together and that has an 83.33% performance. Not worried about that one. But, if I can improve 1 to 2 questions in each of the above weakest areas, I'd end up with a 53-59, which should be enough to pass.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Day 2 of failing results sucks as bad or worse than day one and waking up this morning just feeling destroyed by this is creating so much doubt about whether I can do this again and put my family through this torture. Here is what I’ve done and thoughts about the exam if I decide to keep going. 

1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.

1st attempt was 34/80
2nd attempt was 44/80

2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.

1st attempt took itre class and created an index based off of their notes. Did several practice exams but spent too much time on references and failed badly.

2nd attempt I spent most of my time working problems and updating index. I logged in 250 hrs and worked over 1200 problems. Last few weeks I could score 100 on most practice exams including the ncees

3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.

1-temporary structures
2-means and methods
3-structural 
4-hydro
5-earthwork construction and layout 

other areas weren’t too bad but these 5 were less than half answered correctly.

5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy.

From what I’ve read the reference supplied is a searchable pdf and few people have commented it’s way faster than searching through books. I looked at the preview practice exam by ncees and several problems are not in the reference which is concerning. Maybe the preview is different than the actual but I will be in real trouble if any exam problems rely on school knowledge as it’s been 21 years since I graduated.

6. Suggested classes. 
Are there any classes now that are conforming to the CBT if so who

7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.

I’m available anytime someone is interested in a discussion by phone or zoom. Sometimes it’s faster and more valuable to talk.


8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.

During many practice exams earlier on I missed many questions because of simple steps like not including a waste, or productivity factor. I actually caught myself 3 times during the exam making this mistake.

If I do continue forward which I most likely will my thought now is how long to wait before taking the CBT. I actually started a new job this week so all the daytime hrs I had previously for studying are no longer an option which makes my decision even tougher. Lots of doubt and frustration at this point. Many first time passers I’ve spoken with seem to be relatively fresh out of school which even creates further doubt for me


----------



## steel

Giving up just because you didn't succeed the first 1 or 2 times is disrespectful to yourself, your career, and all the people that know you can pass it. 

So you didn't pass it right away, who cares? It's a hard exam. If it was easy, everybody would pass it on the first try. 

So take some time to sulk, cry, whatever you need to do, then get back up and attack it. Because like I said, you only fail if you quit.


----------



## Osburg

Let's create a Discord channel


----------



## Pra4surf1

structurenole15 said:


> Giving up just because you didn't succeed the first 1 or 2 times is disrespectful to yourself, your career, and all the people that know you can pass it.
> 
> So you didn't pass it right away, who cares? It's a hard exam. If it was easy, everybody would pass it on the first try.
> 
> So take some time to sulk, cry, whatever you need to do, then get back up and attack it. Because like I said, you only fail if you quit.


Thanks for the push! Just started new job this week so the stress level went up even more than usual when I got my results. Calling me out is something like my friends would do so thank you for the reality check!


----------



## Liz06

Pra4surf1 said:


> Starting this new thread for anyone who is interested in teaming up. After my second failed attempt I feel like I need a drastic change in strategy. My first attempt was 34/80. My recent second attempt was 44/80. First go around I took ITRE class and was convinced this was the way to go. I spent most of my time on my references and a couple of practice tests. That exam day was brutal and I knew I planned incorrectly. Second attempt I spent my entire focus on working problems and worked over 1200 +. That exam the recent Oct exam went way better in my mind and while I did improve I thought I did better than my diagnostics showed. So now it is a CBT and new approach all together. It would be great to team up with anyone interested and share ideas on strategies. One thing that comes to mind is how to better understand the diagnostics and those poor areas. I definitely have some weak areas I tried to work around and thought my strengths would make up for my weakness’s. Well that didn’t work. So for anyone interested let’s use every resource we have to get this done! That being said this forum is a great resource and perhaps something we can utilize better to our advantage. Who’s with me let’s get this done!!!


I am in!


----------



## keviv

Pra4surf1 said:


> Ok these are my thoughts. We start with overall strategy in a structured format.
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 4. For anyone who passed after multiple times what did you do that finally worked in your study strategy
> 
> 5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy
> 
> 6. Suggested classes
> 
> 7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.
> 
> 8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.
> 
> These are my initial thoughts and of course we have to be careful not to violate the Ncees guidelines. Any thoughts or ideas?


Great strategy.
1. 1st attempt - 45/80, 2nd - 36/80 (sucked big time), 3rd - 49/80
2. Started taking AEI course for third attempt. It was great for both Breadth & Depth.
3. I feel Diagnostic report is BS, coz each time different sections are tougher. My 1st diagnostic report is complete opposite of my 3rd one.
4. N/A
5. I am yet to go through CBT Manual.
6. AEI is the only one I have taken. It was great for both Breadth & Structural Depth.
7. I am good for Zoom meetings.
8. I am not sure if I made mistakes on such factors.

I am in for preparing well for this 4th time and want to pass as hard as anyone could. I am thinking to book my exam for Mar 18. Is this too quick ?
I have seen slots starting from Feb. 

I don't notifications from this thread ? How to easily reach to this thread like bookmarking or something, thanks guys


----------



## bensign

Guys I am in as well for a review group-First attempt was 44/80 civil transportation. Switching to CBT for the next round should be interesting.


----------



## AngelaK

Please count me in. Geotech 44/80. I am
Still in denial after the results. I devoted 2 hrs everyday after work and my weekends. Probably 6 hr each. However I felt not working as a geotech engineer has got me a lot of wrong answers on conceptual questions. Also, I scheduled my time for studying but might not have give 100% because of family issues.
I would spend more on practice exams than reviewing the material this time. This time I am planning to spend 5 months prep then take exam.
One thing to add to the list for prep is that, what all things should we memorize- unit conversions, easy formulae, or daily revision items that might save time. Also calculator short cuts. These are easy to over look but might save valuable time during the exam.


----------



## bensign

Also, I for got to add, I should have absolutely spent more time working problems. I utilized EET and the review and binders were great, however by the time I watched the review videos, I did not have much left in the tank for doing problems. That is the biggest change I will be making this time around. WORK MORE PROBLEMS! I plan to re-take in early march or late February! Let's get this!


----------



## Pra4surf1

bensign said:


> Also, I for got to add, I should have absolutely spent more time working problems. I utilized EET and the review and binders were great, however by the time I watched the review videos, I did not have much left in the tank for doing problems. That is the biggest change I will be making this time around. WORK MORE PROBLEMS! I plan to re-take in early march or late February! Let's get this!


Great feedback and maybe this is what we need. I hit an all time low last week and it is a lonely feeling. I did receive some encouragement from structurenole that helped put things in perspective. That being said I signed up for EET on Saturday and they have already had the first session. I spent all my time on a class first go around and last attempt self study and all problems. I’m thinking skipping some of the EET classes I feel good about like scheduling and spending more time on weaker areas. Practice tests I have bought include ncees, pe prepared, goswami, and civil eng pe. My preference for practice exams in order are:

1.ncees
2. Pe prepared 
3. Goswami but long problems and more difficult than real exam imo
4. Civil eng pe was horrible with several mistakes that would be wrong on real exam 

I’m thinking of starting with ncees practice exam and using the ncees reference online just like we would for the real exam. To Angelas point the EET instructor mentioned that the reference manual will not have everything on it we will need such as some conversions (kn is an example) and concept questions. I also printed out a copy and am going to just flip through the whole thing to become as familiar as possible with it. Thanks for sharing ideas all this is definitely helpful!


----------



## AngelaK

One thing I wanted ask y’all is that did you get the same percent questions right as the ncees result when you did practice exam?


----------



## Pra4surf1

I think I got 55/80 first time I took practice exam. Just before the exam I was 80/80. So I have always done better on the practice exam but I think I really got to know those problems well. I do think it is easier than real exam.


----------



## KOKOMO777

Pra4surf1 said:


> Day 2 of failing results sucks as bad or worse than day one and waking up this morning just feeling destroyed by this is creating so much doubt about whether I can do this again and put my family through this torture. Here is what I’ve done and thoughts about the exam if I decide to keep going.
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 1st attempt was 34/80
> 2nd attempt was 44/80
> 
> 2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.
> 
> 1st attempt took itre class and created an index based off of their notes. Did several practice exams but spent too much time on references and failed badly.
> 
> 2nd attempt I spent most of my time working problems and updating index. I logged in 250 hrs and worked over 1200 problems. Last few weeks I could score 100 on most practice exams including the ncees
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 1-temporary structures
> 2-means and methods
> 3-structural
> 4-hydro
> 5-earthwork construction and layout
> 
> other areas weren’t too bad but these 5 were less than half answered correctly.
> 
> 5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy.
> 
> From what I’ve read the reference supplied is a searchable pdf and few people have commented it’s way faster than searching through books. I looked at the preview practice exam by ncees and several problems are not in the reference which is concerning. Maybe the preview is different than the actual but I will be in real trouble if any exam problems rely on school knowledge as it’s been 21 years since I graduated.
> 
> 6. Suggested classes.
> Are there any classes now that are conforming to the CBT if so who
> 
> 7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.
> 
> I’m available anytime someone is interested in a discussion by phone or zoom. Sometimes it’s faster and more valuable to talk.
> 
> 
> 8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.
> 
> During many practice exams earlier on I missed many questions because of simple steps like not including a waste, or productivity factor. I actually caught myself 3 times during the exam making this mistake.
> 
> If I do continue forward which I most likely will my thought now is how long to wait before taking the CBT. I actually started a new job this week so all the daytime hrs I had previously for studying are no longer an option which makes my decision even tougher. Lots of doubt and frustration at this point. Many first time passers I’ve spoken with seem to be relatively fresh out of school which even creates further doubt for me


I am on the same boat as you. I’ve been out of school for quite some time since the Atlanta summer Olympic. I’ve gone over the reference book they have provided. I hope the CBT questions are based on the reference.


----------



## rodr

This sounds like a great idea. I would love to join if it's alright. I am taking the construction depth and just failed for the 3rd time. I am feeling very defeated. I prepared totally different this time and felt like the test was very easy. But my results show zero improvement...I'd love to work together to get through this. 

I'm am on the west coast and am interested in a zoom call to kick things off.


----------



## AngelaK

Let’s come up with a plan once the grieving period is over. Also please let’s discuss when everyone’s planning to give the next exam. Working together largely depend on that, I think. Let’s focus and get started. I have some points below for discussion or planning if you agree / disagree or add more to it.

-exam date
-materials/classes
-strategies 
-how to work together online/offline
-exchange materials/information


----------



## bensign

I am leaning towards a March exam date (maybe mid March) I have the EET binders for both Civil Breadth and Transportation depth. I was planning to buy the NCEES Practice exam as well. Microsoft Teams or Zoom would probably be easiest. I am a little concerned with the new CBT format which seems VERY similar to the CBT FE. Not having your own materials/examples will be a huge drawback in my opinion. What else are you guys thinking for practice problems?


----------



## sunnykc999

AngelaK said:


> Let’s come up with a plan once the grieving period is over. Also please let’s discuss when everyone’s planning to give the next exam. Working together largely depend on that, I think. Let’s focus and get started. I have some points below for discussion or planning if you agree / disagree or add more to it.
> 
> -exam date
> -materials/classes
> -strategies
> -how to work together online/offline
> -exchange materials/information


I am in. I am PE Civil Structural and got 44/80 this time and it sux. Study strategy will be according to the PE Civil handbook. But for the depth it will be upto memorization of lot of stuff.


----------



## sunnykc999

bensign said:


> I am leaning towards a March exam date (maybe mid March) I have the EET binders for both Civil Breadth and Transportation depth. I was planning to buy the NCEES Practice exam as well. Microsoft Teams or Zoom would probably be easiest. I am a little concerned with the new CBT format which seems VERY similar to the CBT FE. Not having your own materials/examples will be a huge drawback in my opinion. What else are you guys thinking for practice problems?


I have EET binder for AM and AEI for PM. Anyone has codes in pdf format?


----------



## rodr

AngelaK said:


> Let’s come up with a plan once the grieving period is over. Also please let’s discuss when everyone’s planning to give the next exam. Working together largely depend on that, I think. Let’s focus and get started. I have some points below for discussion or planning if you agree / disagree or add more to it.
> 
> -exam date
> -materials/classes
> -strategies
> -how to work together online/offline
> -exchange materials/information



I think I will take it in April/May.

We can put together a Google Drive folder and share it with everyone. Not sure how much the resources will help since we are no longer allowed to bring them. I understand that the test will provide the appropriate resource as needed but I'm not sure what that looks like. But sharing the resources could be good, we can use the shared items to set up study sessions where we can all be working from the same set of problems. 




Pra4surf1 said:


> Ok these are my thoughts. We start with overall strategy in a structured format.
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 4. For anyone who passed after multiple times what did you do that finally worked in your study strategy
> 
> 5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy
> 
> 6. Suggested classes
> 
> 7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.
> 
> 8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.
> 
> These are my initial thoughts and of course we have to be careful not to violate the Ncees guidelines. Any thoughts or ideas?



This seems like a great place to start. Perhaps our first meeting should be to discuss these points and collect the data associated.

I will be re-taking the SoPE course for construction. It is weekdays M-Th in the evenings. 

When do we plan to have the call/meeting?


----------



## sunnykc999

rodr said:


> I think I will take it in April/May.
> 
> We can put together a Google Drive folder and share it with everyone. Not sure how much the resources will help since we are no longer allowed to bring them. I understand that the test will provide the appropriate resource as needed but I'm not sure what that looks like. But sharing the resources could be good, we can use the shared items to set up study sessions where we can all be working from the same set of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like a great place to start. Perhaps our first meeting should be to discuss these points and collect the data associated.
> 
> I will be re-taking the SoPE course for construction. It is weekdays M-Th in the evenings.
> 
> When do we plan to have the call/meeting?


AEI for PE civil Structural depth will have lectures starting on 2/20/22 according to new strategy. I will need to see those before I give exam. Whole ball game is different now with CBT.


----------



## bensign

How about timezones to start, I am in Wilmington, NC (Eastern Time zone). If we have a few different timezones we will need to plan accordingly! Also my initial thought is to try and focus on Civil Breadth- Afternoon subjects maybe can be broken out into smaller groups.


----------



## Liz06

sunnykc999 said:


> I have EET binder for AM and AEI for PM. Anyone has codes in pdf format?


I am taking transportation for the depth and planning to take CBT March 19 th 
Is AEI for transportation? or only structural
What is AEI stands for?
Thanks


----------



## sunnykc999

Liz06 said:


> I am taking transportation for the depth and planning to take CBT March 19 th
> Is AEI for transportation? or only structural
> What is AEI stands for?
> Thanks


AEI stands for Advanced engineering Institute- it’s for Structural Depth and for Civil Am too, But I am taking only for PM as EET I have binder for AM


----------



## Liz06

sunnykc999 said:


> AEI stands for Advanced engineering Institute- it’s for Structural Depth and for Civil Am too, But I am taking only for PM as EET I have binder for AM


@sunnykc999 thank you for the clarification


----------



## rodr

Should we set up a survey to help us answer these initial questions? 


1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.

2. Which course(s) have you taken?

3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.

4. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up. What times work for people? 

...just to name a few

I've never set up a survey so I don't know what goes into it. But if anyone has a good free survey tool I can take a stab at it.


----------



## 2folxtrynapass

Pra4surf1 said:


> Starting this new thread for anyone who is interested in teaming up. After my second failed attempt I feel like I need a drastic change in strategy. My first attempt was 34/80. My recent second attempt was 44/80. First go around I took ITRE class and was convinced this was the way to go. I spent most of my time on my references and a couple of practice tests. That exam day was brutal and I knew I planned incorrectly. Second attempt I spent my entire focus on working problems and worked over 1200 +. That exam the recent Oct exam went way better in my mind and while I did improve I thought I did better than my diagnostics showed. So now it is a CBT and new approach all together. It would be great to team up with anyone interested and share ideas on strategies. One thing that comes to mind is how to better understand the diagnostics and those poor areas. I definitely have some weak areas I tried to work around and thought my strengths would make up for my weakness’s. Well that didn’t work. So for anyone interested let’s use every resource we have to get this done! That being said this forum is a great resource and perhaps something we can utilize better to our advantage. Who’s with me let’s get this done!!!


I'm in! I unfortunately took about 6 years off from taking. I sat for the Fall 2021 and did not have success.


----------



## KOKOMO777

rodr said:


> I think I will take it in April/May.
> 
> We can put together a Google Drive folder and share it with everyone. Not sure how much the resources will help since we are no longer allowed to bring them. I understand that the test will provide the appropriate resource as needed but I'm not sure what that looks like. But sharing the resources could be good, we can use the shared items to set up study sessions where we can all be working from the same set of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like a great place to start. Perhaps our first meeting should be to discuss these points and collect the data associated.
> 
> I will be re-taking the SoPE course for construction. It is weekdays M-Th in the evenings.
> 
> When do we plan to have the call/meeting?





rodr said:


> Should we set up a survey to help us answer these initial questions?
> 
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 2. Which course(s) have you taken?
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 4. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up. What times work for people?
> 
> ...just to name a few
> 
> I've never set up a survey so I don't know what goes into it. But if anyone has a good free survey tool I can take a stab at it.


We can share codes, notes and courses taken. I have taken both breadth/depth EET and SOPE in transportation.


----------



## Pra4surf1

bensign said:


> How about timezones to start, I am in Wilmington, NC (Eastern Time zone). If we have a few different timezones we will need to plan accordingly! Also my initial thought is to try and focus on Civil Breadth- Afternoon subjects maybe can be broken out into smaller groups.


Ben I’m in Wilmington as well. And I agree starting with morning focus and strategy as we will all have the same morning. I’m sure we’ve all heard we need to crush the morning to give a little breathing room for afternoon tougher questions. The survey idea sounds great but may be tough logistically. Maybe before we all talk we firm up the list of topics that will be most valuable to us. For example most of us have taken classes that helped or didn’t that we can share and maybe we can all start with ncees practice exam since it seems to be closest to the real thing. Maybe work certain problems we agree on and use nothing but the new reference manual online and see what it’s like to navigate through and examples of key words. Last night I was working a problem regarding rebar as it was called out in the problem. I typed in “rebar” and got zero search results. I typed in “reinforcement” and bam their it was. I bet there is a lot of examples like this. And maybe we should decide on some type of assignment like that before we all talk. After 5 eastern time is usually best for me except Wednesday because of EET class. Next week is looking pretty open at this time too!


----------



## KOKOMO777

We need to compile a list of everyone that wants to join, availability, when he or she planning to re-take the exam, depth, etc. I am in Texas and availability to meet on weekend. I plan to retake in March/April.


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> Ben I’m in Wilmington as well. And I agree starting with morning focus and strategy as we will all have the same morning. I’m sure we’ve all heard we need to crush the morning to give a little breathing room for afternoon tougher questions. The survey idea sounds great but may be tough logistically. Maybe before we all talk we firm up the list of topics that will be most valuable to us. For example most of us have taken classes that helped or didn’t that we can share and maybe we can all start with ncees practice exam since it seems to be closest to the real thing. Maybe work certain problems we agree on and use nothing but the new reference manual online and see what it’s like to navigate through and examples of key words. Last night I was working a problem regarding rebar as it was called out in the problem. I typed in “rebar” and got zero search results. I typed in “reinforcement” and bam their it was. I bet there is a lot of examples like this. And maybe we should decide on some type of assignment like that before we all talk. After 5 eastern time is usually best for me except Wednesday because of EET class. Next week is looking pretty open at this time too!


There was a video on YouTube I saw this weekend which said that now in CBT morning and evening questions will be mixed and that is another ball game too.


----------



## AngelaK

I am available on weeknds mostly, but I can make time on weekdays for one or two meetings. I am in central time zone.


----------



## Pra4surf1

sunnykc999 said:


> There was a video on YouTube I saw this weekend which said that now in CBT morning and evening questions will be mixed and that is another ball game too.


Could you share this link?


----------



## Pra4surf1

Rod put together a spreadsheet he is going to share for us to fill in. Before we all fill it our info feel free to offer any suggestions you may feel will help. Thanks Rod!


----------



## vishwa

I would like to join the group
Civil - Construction
First attempt - 53/80
Planning to take the CBT in January


----------



## vishwa

i was lacking in soil mechanics, Structural mechanics and temp structures


----------



## youngandmotivated

Will you guys be taking any classes? I took school of PE for the first two attempts and I failed. The second time was worse than the first time.


----------



## AngelaK

School of pe was inadequate for the afternoon session. I took geotech. So I don’t rely on that anymore.


----------



## youngandmotivated

AngelaK said:


> School of pe was inadequate for the afternoon session. I took geotech. So I don’t rely on that anymore.


I agree with transpo as well. Are you planning to take a diff course?


----------



## AngelaK

I am undecided. I am planning to ask around and see what others come up with. I have friends who took school of pe and passed. But they are practicing geotechs where I am in the general stream.


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> I am undecided. I am planning to ask around and see what others come up with. I have friends who took school of pe and passed. But they are practicing geotechs where I am in the general stream.


I’m taking EET now for breadth and feel like it’s better than the last class I took. It follows the NCEES specs in order. Tonight the instructor shared this which everyone was relieved about.


----------



## youngandmotivated

Pra4surf1 said:


> I’m taking EET now for breadth and feel like it’s better than the last class I took. It follows the NCEES specs in order. Tonight the instructor shared this which everyone was relieved about.


Are you signed up for their depth as well?


----------



## sunnykc999

youngandmotivated said:


> Are you signed up for their depth as well?


I just downloaded the version 1.1 of PE civil handbook.


----------



## smart

I just download the updated 1.1 reference. I will retake the Construction. I just registered EET on demand.


----------



## Gen

Please count me in! Thanks


----------



## Pra4surf1

smart said:


> I just download the updated 1.1 reference. I will retake the Construction. I just registered EET on demand.


So they updated it? It’s a shame they don’t email us when something as important as an update has taken place.


----------



## Pra4surf1

youngandmotivated said:


> Are you signed up for their depth as well?


Not yet I wanted to see how valuable the breadth was. While I really like the EET structure all classes are pacific time which makes it a little tougher for us east coasters for the night classes.


----------



## jancy varkey

Please count me also .My depth is WRE.


----------



## rodr

All,

*Here is the PE STUDY GROUP SPREADSHEET*

I created a google doc to collect all the information we've discussed. If you are interested in being a part of the group, please fill it out. Let me know if you run into any issues using it.

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rEgDU5dzq7ANIE7M5WiDy9mMuN_gv_VSyZykahNBrt4/edit?usp=sharing*


----------



## steel

This is awesome! Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> All,
> 
> *Here is the PE STUDY GROUP SPREADSHEET*
> 
> I created a google doc to collect all the information we've discussed. If you are interested in being a part of the group, please fill it out. Let me know if you fun into any issues using it.
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rEgDU5dzq7ANIE7M5WiDy9mMuN_gv_VSyZykahNBrt4/edit?usp=sharing*


Thanks Rod this is great!


----------



## Jovian721

rodr said:


> I think I will take it in April/May.
> 
> We can put together a Google Drive folder and share it with everyone. Not sure how much the resources will help since we are no longer allowed to bring them. I understand that the test will provide the appropriate resource as needed but I'm not sure what that looks like. But sharing the resources could be good, we can use the shared items to set up study sessions where we can all be working from the same set of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like a great place to start. Perhaps our first meeting should be to discuss these points and collect the data associated.
> 
> I will be re-taking the SoPE course for construction. It is weekdays M-Th in the evenings.
> 
> When do we plan to have the call/meeting?


Email me about the Google Drive. I've assembled a moderately impressive library. [email protected]


----------



## smart

Please count me in for construction


----------



## rodr

Jovian721 said:


> Email me about the Google Drive. I've assembled a moderately impressive library. [email protected]


I emailed you!


----------



## rodr

smart said:


> Please count me in for construction


@smart Fill out the survey: Study Group Spreadsheet


----------



## rodr

vishwa said:


> i was lacking in soil mechanics, Structural mechanics and temp structures


Temp structures will be the death of me...


----------



## Pra4surf1

Jovian721 said:


> Email me about the Google Drive. I've assembled a moderately impressive library. [email protected]


I’ve got some pdf references I can add when the google drive is up. It’s all for construction though.


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> Temp structures will be the death of me...


I’m with you that crushes me especially shoring.


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> I’m with you that crushes me especially shoring.


Ugh, shoring! 

Maybe one of our structural buddies or shoring pros in this group could help us out? CALLING ALL SHORING PROS, WE NEED YOUR HELP


----------



## rodr

rodr said:


> All,
> 
> *Here is the PE STUDY GROUP SPREADSHEET*
> 
> I created a google doc to collect all the information we've discussed. If you are interested in being a part of the group, please fill it out. Let me know if you run into any issues using it.
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rEgDU5dzq7ANIE7M5WiDy9mMuN_gv_VSyZykahNBrt4/edit?usp=sharing*



We had 7 people respond to the survey so far. It looks like weekends are best. We can set up a time for next Sunday to have our initial call. We can discuss next steps and how we think we can help each other out. A majority of respondents are planning to take the test around April so I assume studying will likely commence in January. Thoughts?


----------



## Gooner

Guys, wanna wish everyone good luck. If anyone has questions on the AM and Geotech PM, pls shoot me an email on [email protected]. i will be more than happy to go over topics that you find difficult. Can share exam tips as well.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gooner said:


> Guys, wanna wish everyone good luck. If anyone has questions on the AM and Geotech PM, pls shoot me an email on [email protected]. i will be more than happy to go over topics that you find difficult. Can share exam tips as well.


Thanks so much Gooner! Very nice of you. I’m assuming you passed if so congrats!


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> We had 7 people respond to the survey so far. It looks like weekends are best. We can set up a time for next Sunday to have our initial call. We can discuss next steps and how we think we can help each other out. A majority of respondents are planning to take the test around April so I assume studying will likely commence in January. Thoughts?


Thanks Rod! Next Sunday is perfect for me!


----------



## Gooner

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks so much Gooner! Very nice of you. I’m assuming you passed if so congrats!


You're welcome. Yes, passed the Oct 2021 Civil Geotech on the first attempt. If anyone needs help with geotech questions in the AM/PM or other topics in general, you can count me in.


----------



## Gooner

rodr said:


> Ugh, shoring!
> 
> Maybe one of our structural buddies or shoring pros in this group could help us out? CALLING ALL SHORING PROS, WE NEED YOUR HELP


Most shoring questions (cantilevered or supported) are 3-4 step questions requiring force balance.


----------



## Wario

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks Rod! Next Sunday is perfect for me!


I'd be interested in joining a zoom call on this.


----------



## Liz06

@rodr count me in!


----------



## Soma0013

Gooner said:


> You're welcome. Yes, passed the Oct 2021 Civil Geotech on the first attempt. If anyone needs help with geotech questions in the AM/PM or other topics in general, you can count me in.


Working with basic Geo concepts at work I'm curious what's the best reference material for understanding the concept questions in the PM section. 
Took School of PE which did great with the morning. The afternoon was 70% conceptual. A couple problems were like which method would you use, and I selected the only one we talked about in class. 
Any suggested reading or how to study and retain them for 4 months before the next exam. Looking through the Civil 2022 book provided I'm curious if it all has to be known. 
Any tips!!!


----------



## Gooner

Soma0013 said:


> Working with basic Geo concepts at work I'm curious what's the best reference material for understanding the concept questions in the PM section.
> Took School of PE which did great with the morning. The afternoon was 70% conceptual. A couple problems were like which method would you use, and I selected the only one we talked about in class.
> Any suggested reading or how to study and retain them for 4 months before the next exam. Looking through the Civil 2022 book provided I'm curious if it all has to be known.
> Any tips!!!


I would highly recommend to understand the soil mechanics chapters in great detail esp soil classification, index properties and phase diagram, compaction, permeability consolidation, soil stresses and stress increase, strength testing. This will help you understand foundation and excavation support design better. Donald Coduto's book is a great reference for those chapters. Braja Das is a great reference for Foundation and Excavation Support Design. NAVFAC DM 7 is another great reference. And ofcourse great YouTube lectures. Hope this helps. Good Luck, You Got This!


----------



## AngelaK

Gooner said:


> I would highly recommend to understand the soil mechanics chapters in great detail esp soil classification, index properties and phase diagram, compaction, permeability consolidation, soil stresses and stress increase, strength testing. This will help you understand foundation and excavation support design better. Donald Coduto's book is a great reference for those chapters. Braja Das is a great reference for Foundation and Excavation Support Design. NAVFAC DM 7 is another great reference. And ofcourse great YouTube lectures. Hope this helps. Good Luck, You Got This!


Geotech fail here !!
Is the Codutobook you are referring Principles and practice ? which one is Das book - principles of geotechnical engineering or foundation?


----------



## Gooner

AngelaK said:


> Geotech fail here !!
> Is the Codutobook you are referring Principles and practice ? which one is Das book - principles of geotechnical





AngelaK said:


> Geotech fail here !!
> Is the Codutobook you are referring Principles and practice ? which one is Das book - principles of geotechnical engineering or foundation?


Yes correct


----------



## AngelaK

What practice exams do you recommend for pm? I have ncees from October 2021. I took school of pe but felt it was inadequate for the pm.


----------



## Gooner

I did practice exams from Goswami, School of PE, Michael Lindeburg, 6 minute Solutions by Bruce A Wolle, and NCEES. These practice problems are great for confidence build up but as you may have already figured, most of the questions are conceptual types. So i would highly recommend to focus on that first before doing practice problems. Maybe try to find conceptual type questions online after you review each chapter. I felt like there were some questions on the PM as well that could be solved using equations of statics; for ex: weight of water column in a cofferdam is known, uplift can be computed with the simple flow net given, what is fos against uplift? Just a simple ratio of weight over uplift force would solve it. My point being: dont get distracted with several variables on the problem, dont assume they are trying to confuse you, just do your best to find out if there are any engineering tools you've learned over the years that would solve the problem. I think if you nail down chapters 1 to 8 from soil mechanics (300 level undergraduate), you will easily get more than 1/3 of the questions right and you may even end up not using any reference to solve those problems.

Good Luck.


----------



## AngelaK

Gooner said:


> I did practice exams from Goswami, School of PE, Michael Lindeburg, 6 minute Solutions by Bruce A Wolle, and NCEES. These practice problems are great for confidence build up but as you may have already figured, most of the questions are conceptual types. So i would highly recommend to focus on that first before doing practice problems. Maybe try to find conceptual type questions online after you review each chapter. I felt like there were some questions on the PM as well that could be solved using equations of statics; for ex: weight of water column in a cofferdam is known, uplift can be computed with the simple flow net given, what is fos against uplift? Just a simple ratio of weight over uplift force would solve it. My point being: dont get distracted with several variables on the problem, dont assume they are trying to confuse you, just do your best to find out if there are any engineering tools you've learned over the years that would solve the problem. I think if you nail down chapters 1 to 8 from soil mechanics (300 level undergraduate), you will easily get more than 1/3 of the questions right and you may even end up not using any reference to solve those problems.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you! I agree with you. Those problems I knew how to solve, I didn’t use any references. It was a few sections that I had not enough familiarity that send me looking rounds in the references and I am fairly sure I got them all wrong.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Das - Principles of Geotechnical Engineering is a great Geotech reference. Happened to have the book from college. I think it does a pretty good job explaining (simply) the concepts and contains some good examples. I don't recall really using it on the exam but I did have it with me. I took the Construction Exam.

Side note - if anyone taking the Construction Exam needs help feel free to DM me questions and I'll do my best. I'm by no means an expert but doing my best to pay it forward the best I can.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Came across another curve ball. The testing center closest to me is nearly full for the year with booked appointments. If you haven’t booked your test date yet you should probably decide quickly. I was shooting for May but it is full along with June, July. Only 2 days were available in April so I got lucky to get in there. Good luck!


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> Came across another curve ball. The testing center closest to me is nearly full for the year with booked appointments. If you haven’t booked your test date yet you should probably decide quickly. I was shooting for May but it is full along with June, July. Only 2 days were available in April so I got lucky to get in there. Good luck!


Wow thanks for the heads up! I'll get right on it.


----------



## steel

Pra4surf1 said:


> Came across another curve ball. The testing center closest to me is nearly full for the year with booked appointments. If you haven’t booked your test date yet you should probably decide quickly. I was shooting for May but it is full along with June, July. Only 2 days were available in April so I got lucky to get in there. Good luck!


Where are you at?

I have two centers here in Pittsburgh which are both almost equidistant from my house, but the one I preferred was about 2/3 to 3/4 filled on any given month.


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> Wow thanks for the heads up! I'll get right on it.





structurenole15 said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> I have two centers here in Pittsburgh which are both almost equidistant from my house, but the one I preferred was about 2/3 to 3/4 filled on any given month.


I’m in Wilmington NC


----------



## steel

Pra4surf1 said:


> I’m in Wilmington NC


At least you've got 2 more in Raleigh, 1 in Fayetteville, and 3 in Charlotte. If both of mine are filled up, I'd have to cross state lines, which I don't think is allowed unless I try to get the license in that state first.


----------



## Pra4surf1

structurenole15 said:


> At least you've got 2 more in Raleigh, 1 in Fayetteville, and 3 in Charlotte. If both of mine are filled up, I'd have to cross state lines, which I don't think is allowed unless I try to get the license in that state first.


I was told by Pearson yesterday they block out a large # of dates for medical exams even if they’re not booked by someone.


----------



## devs07

What state? June is so far. I still need to submit my application to the NY State board for approval. I did not think about this at all.


----------



## devs07

devs07 said:


> What state? June is so far. I still need to submit my application to the NY State board for approval. I did not think about this at all.


Oh I just saw your other replies.


----------



## rodr

*First meeting is set up for THIS SUNDAY 12/19 @ 8 pm EST. This meeting is limited to an hour (since I don't have a paid MSTeams account), we can figure out something else in the future if needed.*

*12/19/2021 Meeting: MSTeams Engineering Board Study Group Meeting*

*Anybody is welcome to join the meeting. If you haven't already, please fill out the survey! *

*Survey: Engineering Boards Study Group Survey




@youngandmotivated @structurenole15 @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @KOKOMO777 @lormarigondon @Liz06 @devs07*


----------



## tru2YM

Pra4surf1 said:


> Day 2 of failing results sucks as bad or worse than day one and waking up this morning just feeling destroyed by this is creating so much doubt about whether I can do this again and put my family through this torture. Here is what I’ve done and thoughts about the exam if I decide to keep going.
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 1st attempt was 34/80
> 2nd attempt was 44/80
> 
> 2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.
> 
> 1st attempt took itre class and created an index based off of their notes. Did several practice exams but spent too much time on references and failed badly.
> 
> 2nd attempt I spent most of my time working problems and updating index. I logged in 250 hrs and worked over 1200 problems. Last few weeks I could score 100 on most practice exams including the ncees
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 1-temporary structures
> 2-means and methods
> 3-structural
> 4-hydro
> 5-earthwork construction and layout
> 
> other areas weren’t too bad but these 5 were less than half answered correctly.
> 
> 5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy.
> 
> From what I’ve read the reference supplied is a searchable pdf and few people have commented it’s way faster than searching through books. I looked at the preview practice exam by ncees and several problems are not in the reference which is concerning. Maybe the preview is different than the actual but I will be in real trouble if any exam problems rely on school knowledge as it’s been 21 years since I graduated.
> 
> 6. Suggested classes.
> Are there any classes now that are conforming to the CBT if so who
> 
> 7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.
> 
> I’m available anytime someone is interested in a discussion by phone or zoom. Sometimes it’s faster and more valuable to talk.
> 
> 
> 8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.
> 
> During many practice exams earlier on I missed many questions because of simple steps like not including a waste, or productivity factor. I actually caught myself 3 times during the exam making this mistake.
> 
> If I do continue forward which I most likely will my thought now is how long to wait before taking the CBT. I actually started a new job this week so all the daytime hrs I had previously for studying are no longer an option which makes my decision even tougher. Lots of doubt and frustration at this point. Many first time passers I’ve spoken with seem to be relatively fresh out of school which even creates further doubt for me


Greetings Pra4surf1,
I passed on my 5th attempt Civil/Structural. One of the reasons I failed the 3rd attempt was beating myself up for failing the first two and losing ground due to each study session becoming another opportunity to beat up on myself some more. So don't let the mental game get to you. You have the intelligence to get this done or you wouldn't have made it this far. The key is to get a game plan that works for you. I used the PPI study first round, EET and Civil Engineering Academy later rounds. What put me over the top on my 5th attempt? I studied in the months prior by getting as familiar as possible with the material(s) I would be taking into the test; then I took off work two weeks before the test, each day for 10 days I took a 4 hour test each morning. I spent at least 4 hours each afternoon grading the test, reviewing the ones I had gotten correct (see if I guessed or calculated the answer and determine why it worked) then I studied each of the problems I missed and walked through the process of solving it correctly (going back to source information and tracking it back to my materials going to the test with me). I also took two full days off before the test; went and did some kayaking and hiking to rejuvenate. I know things will be somewhat different with the CBT, but it helps with the mental game as well. Here's to passing your next attempt. Cheers!


----------



## AngelaK

rodr said:


> *First meeting is set up for THIS SUNDAY 12/19 @ 8 pm EST. This meeting is limited to an hour (since I don't have a paid MSTeams account), we can figure out something else in the future if needed.*
> 
> *12/19/2021 Meeting: MSTeams Engineering Board Study Group Meeting*
> 
> *Anybody is welcome to join the meeting. If you haven't already, please fill out the survey! *
> 
> *Survey: Engineering Boards Study Group Survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @youngandmotivated @structurenole15 @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @KOKOMO777 @lormarigondon @Liz06 @devs07*


Being Sunday morning and a different time zone, I missed the meeting. Not a great start for me. Could you please still count me in? What where the discussion topics?


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> *First meeting is set up for THIS SUNDAY 12/19 @ 8 pm EST. This meeting is limited to an hour (since I don't have a paid MSTeams account), we can figure out something else in the future if needed.*
> 
> *12/19/2021 Meeting: MSTeams Engineering Board Study Group Meeting*
> 
> *Anybody is welcome to join the meeting. If you haven't already, please fill out the survey! *
> 
> *Survey: Engineering Boards Study Group Survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @youngandmotivated @structurenole15 @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @KOKOMO777 @lormarigondon @Liz06 @devs07*


Thanks Rod! Awesome of you to set this up talk tonight!


----------



## Pra4surf1

tru2YM said:


> Greetings Pra4surf1,
> I passed on my 5th attempt Civil/Structural. One of the reasons I failed the 3rd attempt was beating myself up for failing the first two and losing ground due to each study session becoming another opportunity to beat up on myself some more. So don't let the mental game get to you. You have the intelligence to get this done or you wouldn't have made it this far. The key is to get a game plan that works for you. I used the PPI study first round, EET and Civil Engineering Academy later rounds. What put me over the top on my 5th attempt? I studied in the months prior by getting as familiar as possible with the material(s) I would be taking into the test; then I took off work two weeks before the test, each day for 10 days I took a 4 hour test each morning. I spent at least 4 hours each afternoon grading the test, reviewing the ones I had gotten correct (see if I guessed or calculated the answer and determine why it worked) then I studied each of the problems I missed and walked through the process of solving it correctly (going back to source information and tracking it back to my materials going to the test with me). I also took two full days off before the test; went and did some kayaking and hiking to rejuvenate. I know things will be somewhat different with the CBT, but it helps with the mental game as well. Here's to passing your next attempt. Cheers!


Thanks very much for your positive encouragement and sharing your experience ! Which class did you like the most! It’s interesting you speak about your references as after analyzing this to death I remember one week before the exam doing a practice exam that had some problems I wasn’t familiar and couldn’t navigate the CERM well enough for solutions. Then I came across the NCEES HB. I immediately found some solutions to the tougher problems and also noticed that my class books had slightly different formulas that was causing me to get incorrect answers. Immediately I wished I had more time to practice problems from the CERM and HB. While taking the exam I remember not using the references a whole lot at first and several questions referred to one ACI book I didn’t have. Also there was many concept questions that I didn’t know. The combination of concept, harder questions, and some trouble navigating different resources was enough I think to create the gap. So that being said I am spending more focus on those areas this time. Thanks again for your thoughts and CONGRATS PE!


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> Being Sunday morning and a different time zone, I missed the meeting. Not a great start for me. Could you please still count me in? What where the discussion topics?


What time zone are you in? If you’re in US you haven’t missed it. It’s at 8 pm est today.


----------



## sunnykc999

AngelaK said:


> Being Sunday morning and a different time zone, I missed the meeting. Not a great start for me. Could you please still count me in? What where the discussion topics?


You did not miss the meeting as the meeting is tonight at 8pm


----------



## sunnykc999

I am trying to join the meeting, I clicked on the link but no one allows me in


----------



## Pra4surf1

Anyone on the call or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> Anyone on the call or am I doing something wrong?


Can anyone let me in?


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks Rod! Awesome of you to set this up talk tonight!


Why cant we set this up on zoom? 40 mins meetings are free on it. I don't know about MS Teams free or not - I used to have work from home with MS Teams but Work from home stopped in September 2021


----------



## Pra4surf1

Pretty sure Talisa is working on it


----------



## Pra4surf1

Yep keeps saying waiting on entry from someone for me.


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> Pretty sure Talisa is working on it


I waited enough for today from 8:01pm till 8:22pm EST, nobody is in the meeting which can take me in the meeting. Please let me know when the next meeting is - please try zoom next time for 40 mins max.


----------



## rodr

There was a bit of a mix up tonight. But I was able to connect with @Pra4surf1 a bit at the tail end of the meeting. We'll plan to schedule another meeting after the holidays.

We've updated the survey to include weaknesses. Next time we get together we can discuss them and help narrow down how we can help each other.

*Update the survey:* *Add more info to the survey here*

Thanks for your time and patience everyone!







rodr said:


> *First meeting is set up for THIS SUNDAY 12/19 @ 8 pm EST. This meeting is limited to an hour (since I don't have a paid MSTeams account), we can figure out something else in the future if needed.*
> 
> *12/19/2021 Meeting: MSTeams Engineering Board Study Group Meeting*
> 
> *Anybody is welcome to join the meeting. If you haven't already, please fill out the survey! *
> 
> *Survey: Engineering Boards Study Group Survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @youngandmotivated @structurenole15 @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @KOKOMO777 @lormarigondon @Liz06 @devs07*


----------



## Liz06

rodr said:


> *First meeting is set up for THIS SUNDAY 12/19 @ 8 pm EST. This meeting is limited to an hour (since I don't have a paid MSTeams account), we can figure out something else in the future if needed.*
> 
> *12/19/2021 Meeting: MSTeams Engineering Board Study Group Meeting*
> 
> *Anybody is welcome to join the meeting. If you haven't already, please fill out the survey! *
> 
> *Survey: Engineering Boards Study Group Survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @youngandmotivated @structurenole15 @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @KOKOMO777 @lormarigondon @Liz06 @devs07*


@rodr I missed the meeting          sorry


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> Yep keeps saying waiting on entry from someone for me.





Liz06 said:


> @rodr I missed the meeting          sorry


Don’t worry as even if you had joined the meeting you would be not allowed into it similar to what happened to me yesterday. Seems like people hosting the meeting forgot to see the updated Google spreadsheet in which I had added my name in there.


----------



## rodr

Liz06 said:


> @rodr I missed the meeting          sorry





rodr said:


> There was a bit of a mix up tonight. But I was able to connect with @Pra4surf1 a bit at the tail end of the meeting. We'll plan to schedule another meeting after the holidays.
> 
> We've updated the survey to include weaknesses. Next time we get together we can discuss them and help narrow down how we can help each other.
> 
> *Update the survey:* *Add more info to the survey here*
> 
> Thanks for your time and patience everyone!



It's ok @Liz06, we'll have another one after the holidays!


----------



## Gen

I’ll see if I will be able to join to the next meeting. I will be adjusting timezone whenever necessary. Thank you folks for setting this up.


----------



## Pra4surf1

sunnykc999 said:


> Don’t worry as even if you had joined the meeting you would be not allowed into it similar to what happened to me yesterday. Seems like people hosting the meeting forgot to see the updated Google spreadsheet in which I had added my name in there.


Sunny it wasn’t that. It appears the time zone created some slight confusion for everyone. The bugs should be worked out now for next meeting.


----------



## Pra4surf1

So here’s something interesting to share for those of you who may not have seen this. The pass rates for October have been updated. In April Structural had the lowest followed by Construction. October has Construction as the new lowest which I took that comes in at at 53% pass rate which is pretty dang low.






NCEES PE exam pass rates


Are you preparing for an NCEES exam? View the pass rates for all of the NCEES Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exams.




ncees.org


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> So here’s something interesting to share for those of you who may not have seen this. The pass rates for October have been updated. In April Structural had the lowest followed by Construction. October has Construction as the new lowest which I took that comes in at at 53% pass rate which is pretty dang low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES PE exam pass rates
> 
> 
> Are you preparing for an NCEES exam? View the pass rates for all of the NCEES Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tunnelstiff

Liz06 said:


> @rodr I missed the meeting          sorry


Is it possible to participate in the next meeting?


----------



## Pra4surf1

Ok here’s a dumb question but I just can’t remember how to calculate this answer. Simple math has gotten me thanks for any help. How do you solve for Gs?


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> Ok here’s a dumb question but I just can’t remember how to calculate this answer. Simple math has gotten me thanks for any help. How do you solve for Gs?


Definitely not a dumb question. You have to guess and check. Or put it into the solver on your calculator.


----------



## steel

Pra4surf1 said:


> Ok here’s a dumb question but I just can’t remember how to calculate this answer. Simple math has gotten me thanks for any help. How do you solve for Gs?


----------



## Pra4surf1

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 26563





structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 26563


Thanks so much Edward! I can get stumped on some of these easy steps sometimes. Just couldn’t wrap my brain around it.


----------



## steel

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks so much Edward! I can get stumped on some of these easy steps sometimes. Just couldn’t wrap my brain around it.


Yep, happens to all of us! When they skip a step, we think "OMG I needed that step!"


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks so much Edward! I can get stumped on some of these easy steps sometimes. Just couldn’t wrap my brain around it.


This happened to me not too long ago. Seriously I have forgotten my Algebra. It’s a shame. I was like “no, this can’t be”. 

That’s how I realized “yes, lot’s of practice problems would help” and if I have to repeat the exercises, i would do it just to remember them”. It’s a batlle.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> This happened to me not too long ago. Seriously I have forgotten my Algebra. It’s a shame. I was like “no, this can’t be”.
> 
> That’s how I realized “yes, lot’s of practice problems would help” and if I have to repeat the exercises, i would do it just to remember them”. It’s a batlle.


That’s awesome maybe this is how we work together to get past those randoms. If we have a troubling problem post it. Ed helped me solve an issue I’ve had the past two exams and I put it off and didn’t know who too ask. Interenet is great for concept but horrible for some simply complicated math.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Happy Holidays to you all and your families!


----------



## Gen

Happy Holidays! How’s everyone doing? Getting ready for next year? Take your time off and enjoy with family. 

Be safe!


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Anyone taking EET for the breadth? I am using AEI for the depth (Structural) again since I have a free repeat. Last go round I just used SOPE breadth review and practice problems to prepare for the breadth.

Trying to consider which would be best, EET or AEI for breadth review.
My first attempt I used Testmasters and it was not very helpful for me.

This will be my 3rd attempt at the PE Civil Structural exam.
1st attempt: 36/80 ; 16 AM, 20PM (April 2021)
2nd attempt: 44/80 ; 27 AM, 17 PM (October 2021)


----------



## Pra4surf1

Katelyn Benoit said:


> Anyone taking EET for the breadth? I am using AEI for the depth (Structural) again since I have a free repeat. Last go round I just used SOPE breadth review and practice problems to prepare for the breadth.
> 
> Trying to consider which would be best, EET or AEI for breadth review.
> My first attempt I used Testmasters and it was not very helpful for me.
> 
> This will be my 3rd attempt at the PE Civil Structural exam.
> 1st attempt: 36/80 ; 16 AM, 20PM (April 2021)
> 2nd attempt: 44/80 ; 27 AM, 17 PM (October 2021)


I’m taking EET now for breadth but the live webinar ends around Feb I think and they may start over. It follows the NCEES specs which I like and many of the practice problems seem similar to NCEES format.


----------



## rodr

Mark your calendars! The meeting is scheduled for *Sunday 1/9 @ 8pm EST*.

*Click here* to join the meeting or access using one of the methods below. See you there!

*Check out the survey* - And if you haven't already, check out the survey and fill in your stats. We've added some columns to collect more info. 




Topic: Engineering Board PE Exam Meeting

Join Zoom Meeting




__





Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting


Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




alaska.zoom.us





*Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342*
One tap mobile
+12532158782,,85621545342# US (Tacoma)
+13462487799,,85621545342# US (Houston)

Dial by your location
+1 253 215 8782 US (Tacoma)
+1 346 248 7799 US (Houston)
+1 669 900 6833 US (San Jose)
+1 301 715 8592 US (Washington DC)
+1 312 626 6799 US (Chicago)
+1 929 205 6099 US (New York)
Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342



@Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @lormarigondon @sunnykc999 @devs07 @youngandmotivated @KOKOMO777 @Liz06 @Gen


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Pra4surf1 said:


> I’m taking EET now for breadth but the live webinar ends around Feb I think and they may start over. It follows the NCEES specs which I like and many of the practice problems seem similar to NCEES format.


thank you, I was looking into using their on demand option.


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> Mark your calendars! The meeting is scheduled for *Sunday 1/9 @ 8pm EST*.
> 
> *Click here* to join the meeting or access using one of the methods below. See you there!
> 
> *Check out the survey* - And if you haven't already, check out the survey and fill in your stats. We've added some columns to collect more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Engineering Board PE Exam Meeting
> 
> Join Zoom Meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
> 
> 
> Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaska.zoom.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342*
> One tap mobile
> +12532158782,,85621545342# US (Tacoma)
> +13462487799,,85621545342# US (Houston)
> 
> Dial by your location
> +1 253 215 8782 US (Tacoma)
> +1 346 248 7799 US (Houston)
> +1 669 900 6833 US (San Jose)
> +1 301 715 8592 US (Washington DC)
> +1 312 626 6799 US (Chicago)
> +1 929 205 6099 US (New York)
> Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342
> 
> 
> 
> @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @lormarigondon @sunnykc999 @devs07 @youngandmotivated @KOKOMO777 @Liz06 @Gen


Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## Gen

rodr said:


> Mark your calendars! The meeting is scheduled for *Sunday 1/9 @ 8pm EST*.
> 
> *Click here* to join the meeting or access using one of the methods below. See you there!
> 
> *Check out the survey* - And if you haven't already, check out the survey and fill in your stats. We've added some columns to collect more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Engineering Board PE Exam Meeting
> 
> Join Zoom Meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
> 
> 
> Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaska.zoom.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342*
> One tap mobile
> +12532158782,,85621545342# US (Tacoma)
> +13462487799,,85621545342# US (Houston)
> 
> Dial by your location
> +1 253 215 8782 US (Tacoma)
> +1 346 248 7799 US (Houston)
> +1 669 900 6833 US (San Jose)
> +1 301 715 8592 US (Washington DC)
> +1 312 626 6799 US (Chicago)
> +1 929 205 6099 US (New York)
> Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342
> 
> 
> 
> @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @lormarigondon @sunnykc999 @devs07 @youngandmotivated @KOKOMO777 @Liz06 @Gen


Thank you!


----------



## Tunnelstiff

Katelyn Benoit said:


> thank you, I was looking into using their on demand option.


Katelyn both courses are good, so you can’t go wrong. The nice thing with on demand is it is more accommodating to your schedule.


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

Katelyn Benoit said:


> Anyone taking EET for the breadth? I am using AEI for the depth (Structural) again since I have a free repeat. Last go round I just used SOPE breadth review and practice problems to prepare for the breadth.
> 
> Trying to consider which would be best, EET or AEI for breadth review.
> My first attempt I used Testmasters and it was not very helpful for me.
> 
> This will be my 3rd attempt at the PE Civil Structural exam.
> 1st attempt: 36/80 ; 16 AM, 20PM (April 2021)
> 2nd attempt: 44/80 ; 27 AM, 17 PM (October 2021)



Hey Katelyn, came across your post and wanted to throw out a book recommendation. I took the Civil PE Structural in 2016 with self-study, I found the Goswami PE Civil Enginering PE All-In-One and Goswami PE Practice Problem books to be a fantastic resource - and mainly spent all of my time doing the practice problems in both books. Both of these are on Amazon.

Good luck with your preparation.


----------



## zachmccormick33

I'll be taking my first attempt at the exam in May 2022 (CBT). I've filled out my information out in the survey and I hope it's okay for me to take part in the study group. Look forward to meeting everyone on Sunday.


----------



## rodr

zachmccormick33 said:


> I'll be taking my first attempt at the exam in May 2022 (CBT). I've filled out my information out in the survey and I hope it's okay for me to take part in the study group. Look forward to meeting everyone on Sunday.


Welcome!


----------



## bglaeser

Has anyone found the best resource for the reference manual that will be able to be used with the new CBT format? I know the exam specifications show which design standards will be provided but I assume that there will be many equations provided as well similar to the FE. Simple things like unit conversions and such. I would think there is a PE Specific reference manual that can be used while studying but I have not been able to find it on NCEES? Taking transportation.


----------



## bbringardner

For those that have taken construction depth... what do you feel like is the most challenging part of the exam? For example, length of questions, depth of design standard/code knowledge required (i.e. obscure items), required background knowledge that is not present in design standards/reference, something else??? 

Construction is regularly the least passed exam and I am wondering where to put my emphasis since design standards are very broad and have not been a part of my career to date, it feels like a major effort to get familiar with them vs. focusing on practice problems.


----------



## bbringardner

bglaeser said:


> Has anyone found the best resource for the reference manual that will be able to be used with the new CBT format? I know the exam specifications show which design standards will be provided but I assume that there will be many equations provided as well similar to the FE. Simple things like unit conversions and such. I would think there is a PE Specific reference manual that can be used while studying but I have not been able to find it on NCEES? Taking transportation.


I am searching for the same thing for construction. In my opinion it is quite unfair to not have some sort of exam simulator available for test takers ahead of the test, since time is such a major factor in passing, familiarization with the exam tools is critical. Also feels like a sham to have to shell out $1000+ for books that can't even be used in the exam.


----------



## rodr

bbringardner said:


> I am searching for the same thing for construction. In my opinion it is quite unfair to not have some sort of exam simulator available for test takers ahead of the test, since time is such a major factor in passing, familiarization with the exam tools is critical. Also feels like a sham to have to shell out $1000+ for books that can't even be used in the exam.





rodr said:


> Mark your calendars! The meeting is scheduled for *Sunday 1/9 @ 8pm EST*.
> 
> *Click here* to join the meeting or access using one of the methods below. See you there!
> 
> *Check out the survey* - And if you haven't already, check out the survey and fill in your stats. We've added some columns to collect more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Engineering Board PE Exam Meeting
> 
> Join Zoom Meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
> 
> 
> Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaska.zoom.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342*
> One tap mobile
> +12532158782,,85621545342# US (Tacoma)
> +13462487799,,85621545342# US (Houston)
> 
> Dial by your location
> +1 253 215 8782 US (Tacoma)
> +1 346 248 7799 US (Houston)
> +1 669 900 6833 US (San Jose)
> +1 301 715 8592 US (Washington DC)
> +1 312 626 6799 US (Chicago)
> +1 929 205 6099 US (New York)
> Meeting ID: 856 2154 5342
> 
> 
> 
> @Pra4surf1 @AngelaK @lormarigondon @sunnykc999 @devs07 @youngandmotivated @KOKOMO777 @Liz06 @Gen




@bbringardner @bglaeser I invite you two to join our meeting tomorrow and checkout the survey! We're all in the same spot and trying to get through this together


----------



## bbringardner

rodr said:


> @bbringardner @bglaeser I invite you two to join our meeting tomorrow and checkout the survey! We're all in the same spot and trying to get through this together


I would be glad to join, but I am 7 hours ahead of EST. I will participate in the future if they are a bit earlier.


----------



## bglaeser

bbringardner said:


> I am searching for the same thing for construction. In my opinion it is quite unfair to not have some sort of exam simulator available for test takers ahead of the test, since time is such a major factor in passing, familiarization with the exam tools is critical. Also feels like a sham to have to shell out $1000+ for books that can't even be used in the exam.


Agreed, there is no way equations wont be provided. Its not reasonable to expect people to pass without having a very in depth reference manual. I dont even necessarily neeed it before the test, I am just trying to look for confirmation that something reasonable will be provided while taking the exam.


----------



## EngineerDisaster

So I started looking around, the Reference manuals are on NCEES website, if you login to NCEES then go to Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services, you should be able to access the Civil ones.


----------



## bglaeser

All, I have gotten a response from NCEES and have found the reference manual. See attached.

You can also find it under MYNCEES, Dashboard, Common Tasks, Useful Documents, View Reference Handbooks. It has everything in. 500 pages. This will be provided digitally while taking the exam and will be the only resource allowed during the exam.


----------



## AngelaK

I am confused. On NCEES website under reference materials and prep it says all the design standards will also be provided during the exam.I was under the impression that we will have the references listed in the exam specifications. Can you clarify?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

AngelaK said:


> I am confused. On NCEES website under reference materials and prep it says all the design standards will also be provided during the exam.I was under the impression that we will have the references listed in the exam specifications. Can you clarify?


See page 3 of the handbook. Says you will be given the codes as well.


----------



## zachmccormick33

AngelaK said:


> I am confused. On NCEES website under reference materials and prep it says all the design standards will also be provided during the exam.I was under the impression that we will have the references listed in the exam specifications. Can you clarify?


The handbook and design standards will be available the entire exam. Per NCEES, the design standards are not needed for the breadth portion of the exam.


----------



## steel

AngelaK said:


> I am confused. On NCEES website under reference materials and prep it says all the design standards will also be provided during the exam.I was under the impression that we will have the references listed in the exam specifications. Can you clarify?


The design standards they speak of _are_ the codes listed on the exam specifications.


----------



## dab_org

Pra4surf1 said:


> Starting this new thread for anyone who is interested in teaming up. After my second failed attempt I feel like I need a drastic change in strategy. My first attempt was 34/80. My recent second attempt was 44/80. First go around I took ITRE class and was convinced this was the way to go. I spent most of my time on my references and a couple of practice tests. That exam day was brutal and I knew I planned incorrectly. Second attempt I spent my entire focus on working problems and worked over 1200 +. That exam the recent Oct exam went way better in my mind and while I did improve I thought I did better than my diagnostics showed. So now it is a CBT and new approach all together. It would be great to team up with anyone interested and share ideas on strategies. One thing that comes to mind is how to better understand the diagnostics and those poor areas. I definitely have some weak areas I tried to work around and thought my strengths would make up for my weakness’s. Well that didn’t work. So for anyone interested let’s use every resource we have to get this done! That being said this forum is a great resource and perhaps something we can utilize better to our advantage. Who’s with me let’s get this done!!!


Yes, I’m ready!


----------



## sicko

KOKOMO777 said:


> I still haven’t gotten over the hump of passing after this 4th attempt. I thought I’ve done well enough to pass.


Hey, so if you have fail the exam 3 times, how and where do you reapply to take it again? Do you have to show any type of paperwork that wither you have acquired a year of experience or taken a 6 semesters hours?


----------



## DBLM10

Pra4surf1 said:


> Day 2 of failing results sucks as bad or worse than day one and waking up this morning just feeling destroyed by this is creating so much doubt about whether I can do this again and put my family through this torture. Here is what I’ve done and thoughts about the exam if I decide to keep going.
> 
> 1. How many attempts we each made and what was our correct number answered.
> 
> 1st attempt was 34/80
> 2nd attempt was 44/80
> 
> 2. Study strategy for each prior exam that didn’t work and what to avoid including practice exams that are poor from internet.
> 
> 1st attempt took itre class and created an index based off of their notes. Did several practice exams but spent too much time on references and failed badly.
> 
> 2nd attempt I spent most of my time working problems and updating index. I logged in 250 hrs and worked over 1200 problems. Last few weeks I could score 100 on most practice exams including the ncees
> 
> 3. Diagnostic list in order with worse area being # 1 and discuss how we can help each other on our weak areas.
> 
> 1-temporary structures
> 2-means and methods
> 3-structural
> 4-hydro
> 5-earthwork construction and layout
> 
> other areas weren’t too bad but these 5 were less than half answered correctly.
> 
> 5. Ncees CBT reference manual strategy.
> 
> From what I’ve read the reference supplied is a searchable pdf and few people have commented it’s way faster than searching through books. I looked at the preview practice exam by ncees and several problems are not in the reference which is concerning. Maybe the preview is different than the actual but I will be in real trouble if any exam problems rely on school knowledge as it’s been 21 years since I graduated.
> 
> 6. Suggested classes.
> Are there any classes now that are conforming to the CBT if so who
> 
> 7. Possible zoom meeting and teaming up.
> 
> I’m available anytime someone is interested in a discussion by phone or zoom. Sometimes it’s faster and more valuable to talk.
> 
> 
> 8. Common mistakes such as waste factors , units, etc.
> 
> During many practice exams earlier on I missed many questions because of simple steps like not including a waste, or productivity factor. I actually caught myself 3 times during the exam making this mistake.
> 
> If I do continue forward which I most likely will my thought now is how long to wait before taking the CBT. I actually started a new job this week so all the daytime hrs I had previously for studying are no longer an option which makes my decision even tougher. Lots of doubt and frustration at this point. Many first time passers I’ve spoken with seem to be relatively fresh out of school which even creates further doubt for me


Did you find any information on the new CBT test? Also, regarding the references, are they going to provide the full materials or just parts of those materials?


----------



## LAMEngineer

bbringardner said:


> For those that have taken construction depth... what do you feel like is the most challenging part of the exam? For example, length of questions, depth of design standard/code knowledge required (i.e. obscure items), required background knowledge that is not present in design standards/reference, something else???
> 
> Construction is regularly the least passed exam and I am wondering where to put my emphasis since design standards are very broad and have not been a part of my career to date, it feels like a major effort to get familiar with them vs. focusing on practice problems.











CBT TESTING - 2022


HELLO, Just wanted to see if anyone else is signed up for the 2022 civil - construction PE exam. Failed it the first go around back in the last pencil-and-paper exam in October. Even after riding the emotional roller coaster of failing the FE four times, this result still hurts. Oh well, back...




engineerboards.com













Civilrobot's Experience: Preparing for the Civil Construction PE Exam


First things first, I want to thank the members of EB. I couldn't have done this without you. There are too many to list, but sharing your experience, your advice, and the hard truths were instrumental to my success. I want to also point folks to the thread I made after I failed in October 2019...




engineerboards.com


----------



## KOKOMO777

sicko said:


> Hey, so if you have fail the exam 3 times, how and where do you reapply to take it again? Do you have to show any type of paperwork that wither you have acquired a year of experience or taken a 6 semesters hours?


Yes, it will depend on the board requirements. Every board is different.


----------



## vishwa

Hello All,
I gave the PE:Civil Construction exam yesterday.
They did have reference manuals listed and the reference handbook.
The reference handbook is useful only on few topics.
The first portion have 41 questions before scheduled break of 50 mins.
The questions are mixed, you will see your depth related questions in the morning portion as well.
You can open only one manual at a time
your word or phrase search has to be as specific as it can be to get appropriate results.


----------



## AngelaK

vishwa said:


> Hello All,
> I gave the PE:Civil Construction exam yesterday.
> They did have reference manuals listed and the reference handbook.
> The reference handbook is useful only on few topics.
> The first portion have 41 questions before scheduled break of 50 mins.
> The questions are mixed, you will see your depth related questions in the morning portion as well.
> You can open only one manual at a time
> your word or phrase search has to be as specific as it can be to get appropriate results.
> For Crane stability related questions, material is virtually useless.


Was the exam comparable to the the written exam in terms of the type of questions and the time required to do the questions? How did you plan you exam strategy for morning session and afternoon?


----------



## vishwa

AngelaK said:


> Was the exam comparable to the the written exam in terms of the type of questions and the time required to do the questions? How did you plan you exam strategy for morning session and afternoon?


The standard of questions was same as the P&P format. Time required varies by questions, I would suggest not to spend more than 5 mins to solve the question and would strongly suggest to use "Flag for review" tool if you think it needs more time, so you can get back to the question after completing remaining questions.
Once you end the session and take scheduled break, you cannot go back the morning session questions
There is no differentiation between morning session and afternoon session. 
Morning session - 41 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
Afternoon session - 39 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
Try to avoid unscheduled breaks, the timer will not stop and the proctor has to check you out and check back in where you will lose at least 5 additional mins per break


----------



## AngelaK

vishwa said:


> The standard of questions was same as the P&P format. Time required varies by questions, I would suggest not to spend more than 5 mins to solve the question and would strongly suggest to use "Flag for review" tool if you think it needs more time, so you can get back to the question after completing remaining questions.
> Once you end the session and take scheduled break, you cannot go back the morning session questions
> There is no differentiation between morning session and afternoon session.
> Morning session - 41 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
> Afternoon session - 39 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
> Try to avoid unscheduled breaks, the timer will not stop and the proctor has to check you out and check back in where you will lose at least 5 additional mins per break


Thank you very much.


----------



## steel

vishwa said:


> Hello All,


I'd edit your post to remove the last line. You're not allowed to divulge content from the exam, and that seems like it might be specific enough to potentially get you into trouble with NCEES. They monitor this site.


----------



## Tunnelstiff

dab_org said:


> Yes, I’m ready!


I am ready


----------



## Pra4surf1

vishwa said:


> The standard of questions was same as the P&P format. Time required varies by questions, I would suggest not to spend more than 5 mins to solve the question and would strongly suggest to use "Flag for review" tool if you think it needs more time, so you can get back to the question after completing remaining questions.
> Once you end the session and take scheduled break, you cannot go back the morning session questions
> There is no differentiation between morning session and afternoon session.
> Morning session - 41 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
> Afternoon session - 39 questions and will be from both breadth and depth part (% of mix might vary)
> Try to avoid unscheduled breaks, the timer will not stop and the proctor has to check you out and check back in where you will lose at least 5 additional mins per break


Thanks for feedback. How do you think you did? Best of luck keep us posted.


----------



## vishwa

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks for feedback. How do you think you did? Best of luck keep us posted.


Not getting my hopes high, we will know on Wednesday(most probably)


----------



## Pra4surf1

vishwa said:


> Not getting my hopes high, we will know on Wednesday(most probably)


Well how did you do?


----------



## vishwa

Couldn’t clear it


----------



## Pra4surf1

vishwa said:


> Couldn’t clear it


Welcome to the club. You’ll get it next time! Did they give you a diagnostic from the CBT?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vishwa said:


> Couldn’t clear it


...this time! You will get it.


----------



## AngelaK

Did you get the diagnostics ? How well/bad did you do from the previous try? Could you please share?


----------



## Tiresomedegree0

Was a group ever created? If so what does it take to get in?


----------



## Tiresomedegree0

dab_org said:


> Yes, I’m ready!


will you please send me the group information if you have it?


----------



## vishwa

Pra4surf1 said:


> Welcome to the club. You’ll get it next time! Did they give you a diagnostic from the CBT?


Yes, they did give a diagnostic report


----------



## PassPE

*Who is willing to join a FREE webinar on Civil PE CBT Topics? *
This class might help you get more clarity on topics which you may need help.

* If we get 10 likes on this post, we will do 1 FREE class session, taught by Dr. Mansour. *


----------



## Pra4surf1

So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve on this?


----------



## steel

PassPE said:


> *Who is willing to join a FREE webinar on Civil PE CBT Topics? *
> This class might help you get more clarity on topics which you may need help.
> 
> * If we get 10 likes on this post, we will do 1 FREE class session, taught by Dr. Mansour. *


This isn’t the forum for spam. Mods, please delete this from here?


----------



## zachmccormick33

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
> Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve on this?


My approach going into the exam will be if I can't figure out how to start the question and get it going within a minute then I will flag and move on. Sometimes you run into the solution for a question you flagged earlier without even looking for it and you can save yourself a lot of time.

From my preparation so far, it sounds like a lot of people end up with 20 questions left with only 25 minutes to answer and that's not a position you want to be in when maybe half of those questions could potentially be solved very quickly.


----------



## PassPE

steelnole15_PE said:


> This isn’t the forum for spam. Mods, please delete this from here?


Its not spam. Read it through, its for a FREE class. Engineers would prefer a free class because everything is so expensive.


----------



## CCstruct

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
> Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve on this?


Honestly i don’t think that’s the best option. You need to be answering a question with confidence or skipping it… most of the questions can be done in less than 3 minutes but not if you don’t know them. Even on your second pass don’t waste time if you’re completely stumped but you should really be down to 10-15 questions per half by your third pass. Also If you feel good about a question i wouldn’t go back to it, i told myself i wanted to but there’s no time. If you end up skipping more than half the questions then there’s a comprehension problem.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
> Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve on this?


This worked for me, but only for a few subjects. Scheduling, geometrics, and soil mechanics were my best topics. I was pretty strong in all of these, so I made a point to get through these first. Now, if I found that it started to take me more than 30 seconds to get started, I moved on. You have to be flexible. 

I actually like the 1-2-3 pass approach. First pass, knock out anything that's a no-brainer (whatever that means to you). If it's a quick lookup and you know EXACTLY where to find the answer, or something you can do with your eyes closed (metaphorically). Second pass is for problems you can do but might require a few steps. Third pass is for the problems that you need to sit with for a minute to figure out. But you have to check the time to make sure you're not sitting too long. There might be another one you can figure out if you sit with it for a minute. So, you just have to become a little more flexible. 

Solving these problems in order (1-40) will burn the clock.


----------



## Pra4surf1

CCstruct said:


> Honestly i don’t think that’s the best option. You need to be answering a question with confidence or skipping it… most of the questions can be done in less than 3 minutes but not if you don’t know them. Even on your second pass don’t waste time if you’re completely stumped but you should really be down to 10-15 questions per half by your third pass. Also If you feel good about a question i wouldn’t go back to it, i told myself i wanted to but there’s no time. If you end up skipping more than half the questions then there’s a comprehension problem.


Great feedback thanks. I understand most of the questions but seem to get sucked into the longer ones sometimes. Even though I’m comfortable with them they eat up my time and then I end up coming across easier questions with very little time left on the clock. Trying very hard this round to force myself out of this process.


----------



## Pra4surf1

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> This worked for me, but only for a few subjects. Scheduling, geometrics, and soil mechanics were my best topics. I was pretty strong in all of these, so I made a point to get through these first. Now, if I found that it started to take me more than 30 seconds to get started, I moved on. You have to be flexible.
> 
> I actually like the 1-2-3 pass approach. First pass, knock out anything that's a no-brainer (whatever that means to you). If it's a quick lookup and you know EXACTLY where to find the answer, or something you can do with your eyes closed (metaphorically). Second pass is for problems you can do but might require a few steps. Third pass is for the problems that you need to sit with for a minute to figure out. But you have to check the time to make sure you're not sitting too long. There might be another one you can figure out if you sit with it for a minute. So, you just have to become a little more flexible.
> 
> Solving these problems in order (1-40) will burn the clock.


Thanks for the feedback. After 20 years out of school my test taking skills are weak! I like your process and definitely using some practice exams to improve in this area.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Well took the final EET depth exam and got 16/40. Absolute confidence crusher! Ranging between 30 and 60 % on their depth exams so far. Speed continues to be a problem for me. Does anyone who has taken EET classes think their practice exams are more difficult than real exam?


----------



## zachmccormick33

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well took the final EET depth exam and got 16/40. Absolute confidence crusher! Ranging between 30 and 60 % on their depth exams so far. Speed continues to be a problem for me. Does anyone who has taken EET classes think their practice exams are more difficult than real exam?


I've been reading on other forums that a lot of practice exams are more difficult than the actual exam. If speed is your issue, then on your first pass through of the questions only answer ones you know you can do quickly. On the second pass through, you can answer the questions that require some additional steps/require searching through standards or the handbook. On the third pass through you hopefully will be left with only 10 or less questions that you can spend whatever amount of time you have.


----------



## WingNut

I have been following this thread for some time. Here are the secrets that you need to know-- in no particular order.
A. The test is a bachelor's level exam-- it is designed to be successfully completed by the candidate that has 4 years of experience as an engineer in training and who has susccessfully taken the FE exam. NCEES data shows that the highest probability of passing the PE exam is at the 4 year point. Go to NCEES.org and read the squared report-- the report will show you the data.
B. The exam is slated around the test specification-- this is the material that the field has said is important for a 4 year engineer to know. OK-- so you work your ass off and know, really know ALL of the material on the test specification. This is one time where you have to KNOW the material, not memorize and dump like you did in undergrad work. If that is your modus operandi-- well, you need to learn the material-- really know what it is that is being asked.
C. The test questions are designed to be about 6 min in length. OK, some are easy, you can answer by inspection-- others require several calculation steps, however, the average question is 6 min in length.
D. If you spend more than about 4 min on a question, you don't have a clue as to what is being asked!! Pass and go on-- come back to this at the end of the exam and try and work the question. If the question is multiple guess, you have a 25% chance of selecting the right answer.
E. We are writing more questions that are of the alternative item variety-- heat maps, fill in the blank, multiple correct answers, drag and drop-- so again, you have to KNOW the material, not just memorize for the test.
F. I know PhD's that have failed the PE exam numerous times. Don't overthink this exam-- remember, it is a bachelor's level exam designed to be successfully completed by a BS degree candidate with 4 years of experience.
G. Each test question is reviewed by 5=6 PE's before it is placed on the exam. The test question has been worked by another 5-6 PE's to detect any flaws. Sure, sometimes things happen and the question has a flaw, however, rarely.

How do I know all of this? I serve as the PE exam development committee chair-- I have helped write questions for 12 years-- I was the committee vice chair for 6 years prior to this. My discipline is Industrial and Systems, but the concepts are the same for all exams.

You can do this-- there are NO SHORTCUTS-- you have to know the material. This may require you to relearn and restudy some material that previously you used the cram and dump method. This is also a 1 and done exam-- there is no reason to try and take the test 4 times-- if you don't know the material, learn it and pass the exam. It is not that tough.

Just for reference, I was 55 years old when I took the test and had been in senior management for 30 years--- yes, I passed the first time. Yes, I took a review course and I studied 3 hours a day for 2 months as well. My family sacrificed during this time. You can do this-- just do it.


----------



## Rashedeis

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
> Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve on this?


Yes it does. It worked for me.


----------



## Rashedeis

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I’m having a time management issue while taking exams in the past and now with practice exams. I tend to get sucked into a question that eats up too much time. I know the rule of thumb is hit the easy questions first but that still seems like a shuffle for me. After a lot of thinking I’m thinking of writing down key words for each question 1-40 such as osha, cpm, productivity, etc and then hitting each question per group like all osha then cpm and so on. On a
> Practice run this morning it took around 20 minutes to make this index but I knew each question I wanted to target in order. Does this sound like a good approach or does anyone have any suggestions to improve


----------



## Creazyce

zachmccormick33 said:


> I've been reading on other forums that a lot of practice exams are more difficult than the actual exam. If speed is your issue, then on your first pass through of the questions only answer ones you know you can do quickly. On the second pass through, you can answer the questions that require some additional steps/require searching through standards or the handbook. On the third pass through you hopefully will be left with only 10 or less questions that you can spend whatever amount of time you have.


I took the Civil Geotech the first time and was not nearly as prepared as I thought I was. Then I went through EET's course and passed the second time (2 years ago). Even finished the AM portion almost an hour early and the 30 minutes early on the PM portion. With that said, I think EET's practice exams were more on par with the difficulty of the actual exam as compared to several other of the practice exam books. The "homework" problems they assigned were generally more difficult that any exam question.


----------



## Pra4surf1

WingNut said:


> I have been following this thread for some time. Here are the secrets that you need to know-- in no particular order.
> A. The test is a bachelor's level exam-- it is designed to be successfully completed by the candidate that has 4 years of experience as an engineer in training and who has susccessfully taken the FE exam. NCEES data shows that the highest probability of passing the PE exam is at the 4 year point. Go to NCEES.org and read the squared report-- the report will show you the data.
> B. The exam is slated around the test specification-- this is the material that the field has said is important for a 4 year engineer to know. OK-- so you work your ass off and know, really know ALL of the material on the test specification. This is one time where you have to KNOW the material, not memorize and dump like you did in undergrad work. If that is your modus operandi-- well, you need to learn the material-- really know what it is that is being asked.
> C. The test questions are designed to be about 6 min in length. OK, some are easy, you can answer by inspection-- others require several calculation steps, however, the average question is 6 min in length.
> D. If you spend more than about 4 min on a question, you don't have a clue as to what is being asked!! Pass and go on-- come back to this at the end of the exam and try and work the question. If the question is multiple guess, you have a 25% chance of selecting the right answer.
> E. We are writing more questions that are of the alternative item variety-- heat maps, fill in the blank, multiple correct answers, drag and drop-- so again, you have to KNOW the material, not just memorize for the test.
> F. I know PhD's that have failed the PE exam numerous times. Don't overthink this exam-- remember, it is a bachelor's level exam designed to be successfully completed by a BS degree candidate with 4 years of experience.
> G. Each test question is reviewed by 5=6 PE's before it is placed on the exam. The test question has been worked by another 5-6 PE's to detect any flaws. Sure, sometimes things happen and the question has a flaw, however, rarely.
> 
> How do I know all of this? I serve as the PE exam development committee chair-- I have helped write questions for 12 years-- I was the committee vice chair for 6 years prior to this. My discipline is Industrial and Systems, but the concepts are the same for all exams.
> 
> You can do this-- there are NO SHORTCUTS-- you have to know the material. This may require you to relearn and restudy some material that previously you used the cram and dump method. This is also a 1 and done exam-- there is no reason to try and take the test 4 times-- if you don't know the material, learn it and pass the exam. It is not that tough.
> 
> Just for reference, I was 55 years old when I took the test and had been in senior management for 30 years--- yes, I passed the first time. Yes, I took a review course and I studied 3 hours a day for 2 months as well. My family sacrificed during this time. You can do this-- just do it.


Thanks for the feedback Wingnut! Very insightful. It’s very easy to get discouraged during this journey. This forum has helped a ton with advice and staying positive!


----------



## Rashedeis

Creazyce said:


> I took the Civil Geotech the first time and was not nearly as prepared as I thought I was. Then I went through EET's course and passed the second time (2 years ago). Even finished the AM portion almost an hour early and the 30 minutes early on the PM portion. With that said, I think EET's practice exams were more on par with the difficulty of the actual exam as compared to several other of the practice exam books. The "homework" problems they assigned were generally more difficult that any exam question.


My advice is practice different exams from different vendors (Test Masters, the school of PE, and the EET) if you go through their problems and mock exam most likely you will pass the exam. Each vender covers 15 to 2%0 different problems than the other ones. Do them all and you should be ready for the exam. No short cut, do as many problems as you can.


----------



## Pra4surf1

I have a structural question I’m trying to understand and could use some help please. When trying to find a max moment for a beam the given eq is Pab/l. In the NCEES HB it states: P=kips, a, b, and l = inches. But in multiple practice problems that isn’t how you solve it. Solutions use lbs and feet. Many problems seem to mix this up and I understand units need to be the same when solving but following the HB doesn’t appear to provide correct solutions. Can anyone clarify? Thx for any advice structural is my weakest area for sure .


----------



## sunnykc999

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have a structural question I’m trying to understand and could use some help please. When trying to find a max moment for a beam the given eq is Pab/l. In the NCEES HB it states: P=kips, a, b, and l = inches. But in multiple practice problems that isn’t how you solve it. Solutions use lbs and feet. Many problems seem to mix this up and I understand units need to be the same when solving but following the HB doesn’t appear to provide correct solutions. Can anyone clarify? Thx for any advice structural is my weakest area for sure .


Convert inches to feet - problem solved.


----------



## tarvis14

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have a structural question I’m trying to understand and could use some help please. When trying to find a max moment for a beam the given eq is Pab/l. In the NCEES HB it states: P=kips, a, b, and l = inches. But in multiple practice problems that isn’t how you solve it. Solutions use lbs and feet. Many problems seem to mix this up and I understand units need to be the same when solving but following the HB doesn’t appear to provide correct solutions. Can anyone clarify? Thx for any advice structural is my weakest area for sure .


Units carry through on these formulae for shear/moment. So Mmax=P*a*b/L = (10kip) * (5ft) * (20ft) / (25ft) = 40 kip*ft = 40000 lb*ft.
If you didn't know these units are consistent, you could convert to handbook units as noted by sunnykc999 above


----------



## Pra4surf1

tarvis14 said:


> Units carry through on these formulae for shear/moment. So Mmax=P*a*b/L = (10kip) * (5ft) * (20ft) / (25ft) = 40 kip*ft = 40000 lb*ft.
> If you didn't know these units are consistent, you could convert to handbook units as noted by sunnykc999 above


Thanks for clarification. Just seems like they’re asking you to convert feet to inches when plugging in numbers to the formula. Another example that’s not clear is vertical curves where sometimes L = feet and sometimes it = station feet but it doesn’t tell you which to use unless your already familiar with that type of equation.


----------



## Pra4surf1

tarvis14 said:


> Units carry through on these formulae for shear/moment. So Mmax=P*a*b/L = (10kip) * (5ft) * (20ft) / (25ft) = 40 kip*ft = 40000 lb*ft.
> If you didn't know these units are consistent, you could convert to handbook units as noted by sunnykc999 above


Sorry for the dumb question and after reading your response I asked myself what am I missing. I went back and looked at the problem again and missed the obvious answer choices were in ft-lbs. Clearly I was overthinking this one but talking it through with you guys really helped. Thanks!


----------



## tarvis14

Pra4surf1 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question and after reading your response I asked myself what am I missing. I went back and looked at the problem again and missed the obvious answer choices were in ft-lbs. Clearly I was overthinking this one but talking it through with you guys really helped. Thanks!


Not too dumb of a question. Important to watch your units in answers because they will include an answer that isn't properly converted. This one had 40 lb*ft when it calculated as 40 kip*ft. This type of correct looking wrong answer is very common


----------



## AngelaK

Anyone on this thread took the exam yet?


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020

AngelaK said:


> Anyone on this thread took the exam yet?


I just took the Civil CBT on Tuesday as a repeat taker, failed 2020 P&P exam, I'll make a write up of the difference and strategy if I get that "PASS" to share some insights for a favorable outcome.


----------



## AngelaK

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> I just took the Civil CBT on Tuesday as a repeat taker, failed 2020 P&P exam, I'll make a write up of the difference and strategy if I get that "PASS" to share some insights for a favorable outcome.


Good luck!! I am taking the test on Monday!!


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> Good luck!! I am taking the test on Monday!!


If you haven’t taken CBT yet watch the videos on NCEES YouTube about what to expect at the testing center. Pretty helpful information.


----------



## AngelaK

Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


----------



## vishwa

AngelaK said:


> Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


Congratulations


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


Congrats!!!


----------



## KOKOMO777

AngelaK said:


> Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


Congrats!


----------



## sunnykc999

AngelaK said:


> Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


What’s the study schedule and strategy and what depth portion you gave? Did you use EETUSA? How many hours you studied total and how many problems you practiced and which problems you practiced?


----------



## sunnykc999

AngelaK said:


> Update: I passed the exam. Took it last Monday, results came out today! Let me know if anyone needs info on how I did it. Not anything different from what you are probably doing, but just in case.


Congratulations


----------



## AngelaK

sunnykc999 said:


> What’s the study schedule and strategy and what depth portion you gave? Did you use EETUSA? How many hours you studied total and how many problems you practiced and which problems you practiced?


I just posted about this separately since I got a few messages on this. See here








PE Civil CBT Geotech (Passed Second Try) - Tips, Schedule and Life for the Last 4 Months


Everyone, I got a few dms on tips so I am posting here on what I did. I did put a lot of work in, but along with that I think a lot of other factors also played a big role. Everything is below. i failed p&p exam in October, things learned from it: - didn’t prepare enough - did only 3 School of...




engineerboards.com


----------



## sunnykc999

AngelaK said:


> I just posted about this separately since I got a few messages on this. See here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PE Civil CBT Geotech (Passed Second Try) - Tips, Schedule and Life for the Last 4 Months
> 
> 
> Everyone, I got a few dms on tips so I am posting here on what I did. I did put a lot of work in, but along with that I think a lot of other factors also played a big role. Everything is below. i failed p&p exam in October, things learned from it: - didn’t prepare enough - did only 3 School of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## Pra4surf1

If someone could help me out on this practice problem I’d really appreciate it. For some time I was thinking the subtracted 35 from 60 was horizontal but now I’m thinking it’s vertical and while I can solve it just from repeating it still trips me up. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## AngelaK

Pra4surf1 said:


> If someone could help me out on this practice problem I’d really appreciate it. For some time I was thinking the subtracted 35 from 60 was horizontal but now I’m thinking it’s vertical and while I can solve it just from repeating it still trips me up. Thanks for your thoughts!



It is horizontal, from the edge of the building to the point where load is being placed. see if this helps.


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> If someone could help me out on this practice problem I’d really appreciate it. For some time I was thinking the subtracted 35 from 60 was horizontal but now I’m thinking it’s vertical and while I can solve it just from repeating it still trips me up. Thanks for your thoughts!


They skip too many steps for me. 

I found the angle first and then used the angle to solve for my max x distance once the boom is touching A.

Hope this helps


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> It is horizontal, from the edge of the building to the point where load is being placed. see if this helps.


Thx Angela you rock!


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> They skip too many steps for me.
> 
> I found the angle first and then used the angle to solve for my max x distance once the boom is touching A.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks so much Rod I agree it does skip some steps! This is one out of two problems I missed on the breadth practice exam consistently that just stumped me.


----------



## Goforit

Pra4surf1 said:


> Starting this new thread for anyone who is interested in teaming up. After my second failed attempt I feel like I need a drastic change in strategy. My first attempt was 34/80. My recent second attempt was 44/80. First go around I took ITRE class and was convinced this was the way to go. I spent most of my time on my references and a couple of practice tests. That exam day was brutal and I knew I planned incorrectly. Second attempt I spent my entire focus on working problems and worked over 1200 +. That exam the recent Oct exam went way better in my mind and while I did improve I thought I did better than my diagnostics showed. So now it is a CBT and new approach all together. It would be great to team up with anyone interested and share ideas on strategies. One thing that comes to mind is how to better understand the diagnostics and those poor areas. I definitely have some weak areas I tried to work around and thought my strengths would make up for my weakness’s. Well that didn’t work. So for anyone interested let’s use every resource we have to get this done! That being said this forum is a great resource and perhaps something we can utilize better to our advantage. Who’s with me let’s get this done!!!


Great! I'm also looking for some guidelines for second attempt WRE/ ENV. Tried my first attempt in October 2021 and failed big time 36/80. I have lot of study materials and thought of self studying would be enough for first attempt but now thinking that it was a bad idea. Everyone who passed is suggesting to take the review course. Can anyone suggest which is the best review course for CBT? I'm inclined to School of PE but would like to hear if there are any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Pra4surf1

Goforit said:


> Great! I'm also looking for some guidelines for second attempt WRE/ ENV. Tried my first attempt in October 2021 and failed big time 36/80. I have lot of study materials and thought of self studying would be enough for first attempt but now thinking that it was a bad idea. Everyone who passed is suggesting to take the review course. Can anyone suggest which is the best review course for CBT? I'm inclined to School of PE but would like to hear if there are any other suggestions. Thanks!


I took EET for my 3rd attempt. I really like the way they explain things and the instructors are great. That being said I still failed but it was pretty close according to diagnostic report. Good luck!


----------



## Goforit

Pra4surf1 said:


> I took EET for my 3rd attempt. I really like the way they explain things and the instructors are great. That being said I still failed but it was pretty close according to diagnostic report. Good luck!


Thanks, are you planning to take it again? Any strategy for retaking?


----------



## Pra4surf1

Goforit said:


> Thanks, are you planning to take it again? Any strategy for retaking?


Haha yes. I’m probably a lifer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Haha yes. I’m probably a lifer.


Noooo @Pra4surf1 you can do it! Sending all the good vibes your way!


----------



## Pra4surf1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Noooo @Pra4surf1 you can do it! Sending all the good vibes your way!


Thanks I was just kidding but thanks for the kind words! Feeling way better for next round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks I was just kidding but thanks for the kind words! Feeling way better for next round.


I was a repeat, repeat, repeat taker for the mechanical so...I've had my fair share of diagnostics!

Ohh, I just noticed you're taking Construction, you are brave!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not CBT, but was a repeat taker as well. Still am, TBH.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Any suggestions on how to improve on Structural. Many practice problems from EET aren’t in HB or references. This is my weakest area thanks for any help!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Pra4surf1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to improve on Structural. Many practice problems from EET aren’t in HB or references. This is my weakest area thanks for any help!


If structural for breadth (AM) baased on NCEES specs, a lot of problems are mechanic of materials or statics. I found books on subjects in college libraries did problems from books as practice.


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to improve on Structural. Many practice problems from EET aren’t in HB or references. This is my weakest area thanks for any help!





Platypus Engineer said:


> If structural for breadth (AM) baased on NCEES specs, a lot of problems are mechanic of materials or statics. I found books on subjects in college libraries did problems from books as practice.


I agree with playtapus engineer. I grabbed my undergrad statics book and just ran through a bunch of problems. It really paid off.


----------



## Pra4surf1

For anyone interested here is a link to free practice questions for Civil PE. You can also have an email sent daily with a question of the day. Many questions are pretty simple but definitely some good concept questions.






40 free review questions for Principles of Engineering: Civil Engineering (PE Civil) exams


PracticeQuiz presents 40 free review questions and explanations for the breadth section of the PE Civil Engineering exams given by NCEES.




practicequiz.com


----------



## Pra4surf1

Could someone please tell me why if I use the num-solv function on a TI-36x Pro I get 3 different answers for a problem on 3 different calculators? And sometimes that function will say no sign change and I can use one of the other calculators and it will give an answer. An example is sin(x)=35/100. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Pra4surf1 said:


> Could someone please tell me why if I use the num-solv function on a TI-36x Pro I get 3 different answers for a problem on 3 different calculators? And sometimes that function will say no sign change and I can use one of the other calculators and it will give an answer. An example is sin(x)=35/100. Thanks for any help.


Here are a couple of other examples. The calculator on the left is correct answer. However I entered it in several times before getting the correct answer. Maybe I need to reset calculators? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pra4surf1

Pra4surf1 said:


> Here are a couple of other examples. The calculator on the left is correct answer. However I entered it in several times before getting the correct answer. Maybe I need to reset calculators? Thanks for any help!


Update: So I cleared the memory on two of the calculators and they’re both working fine now. Still interested to know why they would do that if anyone knows.


----------



## pgheng

There are multiple valid answers. Before you solve for x, you need to put the the value of your closest guess into x. The solver finds the answer closest to the value you put in x. When you cleared the memory, it put zero into x.


----------



## Pra4surf1

pgheng said:


> There are multiple valid answers. Before you solve for x, you need to put the the value of your closest guess into x. The solver finds the answer closest to the value you put in x. When you cleared the memory, it put zero into x.


Thanks for your feedback. So is it bad to clear the memory? After clearing it works like a champ now. For the particular problem I was working on I had to solve for a step before moving forward to the next step so plugging in one of the answer choices wasn’t an option. But I do agree with you on some problems to plug in an answer to eliminate choices.


----------



## pgheng

Not particularly bad to clear memory, it just wipes out any custom settings you might have, such as fixed decimal, radians, and any numbers you have stored in variables. It's not programmable.


----------



## Pra4surf1

pgheng said:


> There are multiple valid answers. Before you solve for x, you need to put the the value of your closest guess into x. The solver finds the answer closest to the value you put in x. When you cleared the memory, it put zero into x.


After reading your explanation again I looked closer at the value or place holder for X. I never noticed it holds the value from the last calculation and can throw off the answer. Thanks so much for your feedback you are right on!


----------



## Pra4surf1

So I started the construction civil exam at 7:45 this morning. Took 30 min lunch break and returned for afternoon session. 1 hr in the Pearson building lost power. An hour later they told us we had to reschedule. I will say I felt really prepared but the morning was the hardest exam I’ve taken yet. I felt really solid on 27, 9 50/50, and 4 I just couldn’t figure out how to get started even being comfortable on a topic. In all honesty this morning exam was tougher than any previous exams or practice exams I’ve been taking and consistently scoring 85 or better on. After 2 years of serious studying including EET classes and another I don’t feel like there’s anything else I can do to prepare except understanding the test writers. Lots of tough concept questions. What else can I do to be more prepared besides working problems and watching videos? Maybe I want this too badly and getting in my own head. This would have been my 4th attempt. Any suggestions? What a crazy ride this has been I’m so burnt out.


----------



## Gen

@Pra4surf1 

wow! Looks like not an easy exam anymore. This is completely opposite of what i heard from previous test taker early this year. 

I don’t understand why would they make this super difficult.


----------



## rodr

@Pra4surf1 I'm really sorry to hear about your test and the venue loosing power. It can be really devastating to work so hard towards a date and then have something random happen and not be able to even finish the exam. 

I wanted to let you know that I am very familiar with your current position. I started studying for the exam in January 2020. I finally passed in June 2022. I studied for the entire 2.5 years. The only time I took off was the time between the paper test and getting the results. I took the paper test 3 times and the CBT once. I was devastated that I did not pass on the last paper exam because I didn't know how I could pass the test without references. 

On my final attempt (CBT exam) I felt completely trashed and burned out. I thought the morning went well, but I had to take the whole 4 hrs. In the afternoon I was angry. So angry. The questions were outside of everything that I had studied for the last 2 years. I had never seen the types of questions that were asked. I knew I failed and I honestly did not think that I had it in me to try again. Things were already so bad for me that I actually started to see a therapist as I was preparing for my 4th attempt. I'll share with you something that my therapist said that really helped me: You have to treat every failed attempt as a loss and allow yourself to grieve. And burnout is ABSOLUETLY real. I thought she was crazy, but as soon as I started to cut myself some slack and really allowed myself to grieve and relax it really helped me manage my emotional and mental health going into my 4th attempt. For a long time I felt ridiculous about the fact that this stupid test lead me to a therapist. But 2.5 yrs is a lot of effort and sacrifice. That breaks people. So cut yourself some slack.

Here are some facts: This test is very hard. Don't beat yourself up about it. There is absolutely no way you can know every single thing that these topics cover. A lot of us are working full time jobs and have kids and families to take care of, acknowledge the fact that we are all stretched thin. 

When it comes to passing this test, I feel it is 40% luck(problem selection and lucky guesses) and 60% knowledge. Don't give up. Take some time off, relax, give yourself a physical and mental break, see a therapist if you need to but don't give up.


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> @Pra4surf1 I'm really sorry to hear about your test and the venue loosing power. It can be really devastating to work so hard towards a date and then have something random happen and not be able to even finish the exam.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am very familiar with your current position. I started studying for the exam in January 2020. I finally passed in June 2022. I studied for the entire 2.5 years. The only time I took off was the time between the paper test and getting the results. I took the paper test 3 times and the CBT once. I was devastated that I did not pass on the last paper exam because I didn't know how I could pass the test without references.
> 
> On my final attempt (CBT exam) I felt completely trashed and burned out. I thought the morning went well, but I had to take the whole 4 hrs. In the afternoon I was angry. So angry. The questions were outside of everything that I had studied for the last 2 years. I had never seen the types of questions that were asked. I knew I failed and I honestly did not think that I had it in me to try again. Things were already so bad for me that I actually started to see a therapist as I was preparing for my 4th attempt. I'll share with you something that my therapist said that really helped me: You have to treat every failed attempt as a loss and allow yourself to grieve. And burnout is ABSOLUETLY real. I thought she was crazy, but as soon as I started to cut myself some slack and really allowed myself to grieve and relax it really helped me manage my emotional and mental health going into my 4th attempt. For a long time I felt ridiculous about the fact that this stupid test lead me to a therapist. But 2.5 yrs is a lot of effort and sacrifice. That breaks people. So cut yourself some slack.
> 
> Here are some facts: This test is very hard. Don't beat yourself up about it. There is absolutely no way you can know every single thing that these topics cover. A lot of us are working full time jobs and have kids and families to take care of, acknowledge the fact that we are all stretched thin.
> 
> When it comes to passing this test, I feel it is 40% luck(problem selection and lucky guesses) and 60% knowledge. Don't give up. Take some time off, relax, give yourself a physical and mental break, see a therapist if you need to but don't give up.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## AngelaK

I took the exam in Oct 2021 P&P, and in May 2022 (CBT). Morning sessions of both exams were difficult to me. But after noon wasn’t easy either. But I had written down the questions from 2021 as much as I can remember , right after the exam, and compared with the cbt, I felt they were doable I hadn’t prepared enough for the p&p. But with cbt, a lot of afternoon session was conceptual.


----------



## Jorge Rangel

rodr said:


> @Pra4surf1 I'm really sorry to hear about your test and the venue loosing power. It can be really devastating to work so hard towards a date and then have something random happen and not be able to even finish the exam.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am very familiar with your current position. I started studying for the exam in January 2020. I finally passed in June 2022. I studied for the entire 2.5 years. The only time I took off was the time between the paper test and getting the results. I took the paper test 3 times and the CBT once. I was devastated that I did not pass on the last paper exam because I didn't know how I could pass the test without references.
> 
> On my final attempt (CBT exam) I felt completely trashed and burned out. I thought the morning went well, but I had to take the whole 4 hrs. In the afternoon I was angry. So angry. The questions were outside of everything that I had studied for the last 2 years. I had never seen the types of questions that were asked. I knew I failed and I honestly did not think that I had it in me to try again. Things were already so bad for me that I actually started to see a therapist as I was preparing for my 4th attempt. I'll share with you something that my therapist said that really helped me: You have to treat every failed attempt as a loss and allow yourself to grieve. And burnout is ABSOLUETLY real. I thought she was crazy, but as soon as I started to cut myself some slack and really allowed myself to grieve and relax it really helped me manage my emotional and mental health going into my 4th attempt. For a long time I felt ridiculous about the fact that this stupid test lead me to a therapist. But 2.5 yrs is a lot of effort and sacrifice. That breaks people. So cut yourself some slack.
> 
> Here are some facts: This test is very hard. Don't beat yourself up about it. There is absolutely no way you can know every single thing that these topics cover. A lot of us are working full time jobs and have kids and families to take care of, acknowledge the fact that we are all stretched thin.
> 
> When it comes to passing this test, I feel it is 40% luck(problem selection and lucky guesses) and 60% knowledge. Don't give up. Take some time off, relax, give yourself a physical and mental break, see a therapist if you need to but don't give up.


I liked very much your post. I am with you in 100%. I am a 4th exam taker and will try again by November 2022. I have worked in geotechnical engineering during more than 40 years, both projects and construction, and tricky questions can not measure my very successful professional career in my native country. The exam is a bingo of questions and this time time I hope to have a lot of lucky in this capricious table game.
We learn a lot with defeats and they fortify us.


----------



## Jorge Rangel

rodr said:


> @Pra4surf1 I'm really sorry to hear about your test and the venue loosing power. It can be really devastating to work so hard towards a date and then have something random happen and not be able to even finish the exam.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am very familiar with your current position. I started studying for the exam in January 2020. I finally passed in June 2022. I studied for the entire 2.5 years. The only time I took off was the time between the paper test and getting the results. I took the paper test 3 times and the CBT once. I was devastated that I did not pass on the last paper exam because I didn't know how I could pass the test without references.
> 
> On my final attempt (CBT exam) I felt completely trashed and burned out. I thought the morning went well, but I had to take the whole 4 hrs. In the afternoon I was angry. So angry. The questions were outside of everything that I had studied for the last 2 years. I had never seen the types of questions that were asked. I knew I failed and I honestly did not think that I had it in me to try again. Things were already so bad for me that I actually started to see a therapist as I was preparing for my 4th attempt. I'll share with you something that my therapist said that really helped me: You have to treat every failed attempt as a loss and allow yourself to grieve. And burnout is ABSOLUETLY real. I thought she was crazy, but as soon as I started to cut myself some slack and really allowed myself to grieve and relax it really helped me manage my emotional and mental health going into my 4th attempt. For a long time I felt ridiculous about the fact that this stupid test lead me to a therapist. But 2.5 yrs is a lot of effort and sacrifice. That breaks people. So cut yourself some slack.
> 
> Here are some facts: This test is very hard. Don't beat yourself up about it. There is absolutely no way you can know every single thing that these topics cover. A lot of us are working full time jobs and have kids and families to take care of, acknowledge the fact that we are all stretched thin.
> 
> When it comes to passing this test, I feel it is 40% luck(problem selection and lucky guesses) and 60% knowledge. Don't give up. Take some time off, relax, give yourself a physical and mental break, see a therapist if you need to but don't give up.


 I would like to know how did you manage to pass the CBT. 
Is the CBT more difficult than the paper one. I have been studying same or more time than you and the same, I am a fourth exam taker. Geotechnical 
This time I have tried to better understand every subject and not to relay too much on course problems.
I would appreciate very much if you could contact me through my email: [email protected]


----------



## malikkashantariq

Anyone knows if you get zeroes in few subjects but do realy well on other you can fail even though you get 70 percent correct?

Also, yould your work on your strengths or weaknesses based on diagnostic report?


----------



## LAMEngineer

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I started the construction civil exam at 7:45 this morning. Took 30 min lunch break and returned for afternoon session. 1 hr in the Pearson building lost power. An hour later they told us we had to reschedule. I will say I felt really prepared but the morning was the hardest exam I’ve taken yet. I felt really solid on 27, 9 50/50, and 4 I just couldn’t figure out how to get started even being comfortable on a topic. In all honesty this morning exam was tougher than any previous exams or practice exams I’ve been taking and consistently scoring 85 or better on. After 2 years of serious studying including EET classes and another I don’t feel like there’s anything else I can do to prepare except understanding the test writers. Lots of tough concept questions. What else can I do to be more prepared besides working problems and watching videos? Maybe I want this too badly and getting in my own head. This would have been my 4th attempt. Any suggestions? What a crazy ride this has been I’m so burnt out.


We have talked privately and I know that you are studying correctly, keep at it. I had taken the FE exam 5 times total, so I feel your pain. I took the construction PE in Oct '21 and then passed the CBT in April '22. My preparation for each exam did not change much between the two, just tried to keep challenging myself.


----------



## Pra4surf1

LAMEngineer said:


> We have talked privately and I know that you are studying correctly, keep at it. I had taken the FE exam 5 times total, so I feel your pain. I took the construction PE in Oct '21 and then passed the CBT in April '22. My preparation for each exam did not change much between the two, just tried to keep challenging myself.


Yep thanks lots of good people and positive reinforcement on this site! Definitely helps to keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Gen

rodr said:


> @Pra4surf1 I'm really sorry to hear about your test and the venue loosing power. It can be really devastating to work so hard towards a date and then have something random happen and not be able to even finish the exam.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am very familiar with your current position. I started studying for the exam in January 2020. I finally passed in June 2022. I studied for the entire 2.5 years. The only time I took off was the time between the paper test and getting the results. I took the paper test 3 times and the CBT once. I was devastated that I did not pass on the last paper exam because I didn't know how I could pass the test without references.
> 
> On my final attempt (CBT exam) I felt completely trashed and burned out. I thought the morning went well, but I had to take the whole 4 hrs. In the afternoon I was angry. So angry. The questions were outside of everything that I had studied for the last 2 years. I had never seen the types of questions that were asked. I knew I failed and I honestly did not think that I had it in me to try again. Things were already so bad for me that I actually started to see a therapist as I was preparing for my 4th attempt. I'll share with you something that my therapist said that really helped me: You have to treat every failed attempt as a loss and allow yourself to grieve. And burnout is ABSOLUETLY real. I thought she was crazy, but as soon as I started to cut myself some slack and really allowed myself to grieve and relax it really helped me manage my emotional and mental health going into my 4th attempt. For a long time I felt ridiculous about the fact that this stupid test lead me to a therapist. But 2.5 yrs is a lot of effort and sacrifice. That breaks people. So cut yourself some slack.
> 
> Here are some facts: This test is very hard. Don't beat yourself up about it. There is absolutely no way you can know every single thing that these topics cover. A lot of us are working full time jobs and have kids and families to take care of, acknowledge the fact that we are all stretched thin.
> 
> When it comes to passing this test, I feel it is 40% luck(problem selection and lucky guesses) and 60% knowledge. Don't give up. Take some time off, relax, give yourself a physical and mental break, see a therapist if you need to but don't give up.


Inspiring! Thanks for sharing. I got depressed each time i failed the test. I almost check with a therapist (i have other ordeal than just failing the test). Instead, I joined a group on Facebook and got myself a 5 cats .


----------



## Pra4surf1

So here’s an interesting update to my last exam when Pearson building lost power. I got my new exam authorization late last week and today I got an unexpected email from NCEES for exam results. The diagnostic showed my partial results. I improved quite a bit in my weaker areas with average or higher. But couple other areas like project planning went down. I’ve heard the exam mixes up some depth with breadth in the morning. With that being said could some of the questions from afternoon be breadth and added in the breadth category. In other words could a few areas be lower in breadth because the afternoon session got cut off?


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> So here’s an interesting update to my last exam when Pearson building lost power. I got my new exam authorization late last week and today I got an unexpected email from NCEES for exam results. The diagnostic showed my partial results. I improved quite a bit in my weaker areas with average or higher. But couple other areas like project planning went down. I’ve heard the exam mixes up some depth with breadth in the morning. With that being said could some of the questions from afternoon be breadth and added in the breadth category. In other words could a few areas be lower in breadth because the afternoon session got cut off?



That's great! You hard work is showing!

I have also heard that they mix up morning and afternoon, but I feel that is actually a myth. I think that there are some questions that "come from the breadth" in the afternoon because there are topics that are covered in both the morning and afternoon. The only thing that separates a morning question from an afternoon question is the level of difficulty and, in some cases, the amount of equations you will need to use. If a question in the afternoon "feels easy" or "feels like a morning question", consider the thought that maybe you knew the topic very well, or you didn't so you didn't understand what was actually being asked. 

Your results are trending in the right direction, keep up the great work!


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> That's great! You hard work is showing!
> 
> I have also heard that they mix up morning and afternoon, but I feel that is actually a myth. I think that there are some questions that "come from the breadth" in the afternoon because there are topics that are covered in both the morning and afternoon. The only thing that separates a morning question from an afternoon question is the level of difficulty and, in some cases, the amount of equations you will need to use. If a question in the afternoon "feels easy" or "feels like a morning question", consider the thought that maybe you knew the topic very well, or you didn't so you didn't understand what was actually being asked.
> 
> Your results are trending in the right direction, keep up the great work!


Thanks rodr! If there’s no cross over that means I only got around 60% for morning but it was the hardest morning exam I’ve had yet and around what I thought I would do based on gut feeling.


----------



## Pra4surf1

So tomorrow I get another run at the construction depth. Looking through my diagnostics and thinking about test taking strategies I’m thinking of stepping outside of my normal approach since every exam score seems to only slightly improve. Seems like I’m coming up short by 9 or less questions each exam if passing is based on 70%. Last exam I was able to eliminate 2 choices in many problems. Mostly concept questions. I’ve seen patterns in the past where I go with experience and gut but choose the wrong one. Part of me feels like going George Castanza on it and choose the opposite choice of what I think is correct. And if I have no clue and can’t eliminate answers I’ve normally gone with C. I’ve managed to overcome my timing issue and target most questions I know in the 3 passes rule. Anyone have any thoughts or test strategies that has worked for them in the past? Thanks.


----------



## rodr

Looks like I'm a little late to seeing your post. Let us know how it went!


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> So tomorrow I get another run at the construction depth. Looking through my diagnostics and thinking about test taking strategies I’m thinking of stepping outside of my normal approach since every exam score seems to only slightly improve. Seems like I’m coming up short by 9 or less questions each exam if passing is based on 70%. Last exam I was able to eliminate 2 choices in many problems. Mostly concept questions. I’ve seen patterns in the past where I go with experience and gut but choose the wrong one. Part of me feels like going George Castanza on it and choose the opposite choice of what I think is correct. And if I have no clue and can’t eliminate answers I’ve normally gone with C. I’ve managed to overcome my timing issue and target most questions I know in the 3 passes rule. Anyone have any thoughts or test strategies that has worked for them in the past? Thanks.


Good luck to you!


----------



## AngelaK

Pra4surf1 said:


> So tomorrow I get another run at the construction depth. Looking through my diagnostics and thinking about test taking strategies I’m thinking of stepping outside of my normal approach since every exam score seems to only slightly improve. Seems like I’m coming up short by 9 or less questions each exam if passing is based on 70%. Last exam I was able to eliminate 2 choices in many problems. Mostly concept questions. I’ve seen patterns in the past where I go with experience and gut but choose the wrong one. Part of me feels like going George Castanza on it and choose the opposite choice of what I think is correct. And if I have no clue and can’t eliminate answers I’ve normally gone with C. I’ve managed to overcome my timing issue and target most questions I know in the 3 passes rule. Anyone have any thoughts or test strategies that has worked for them in the past? Thanks.


Good luck!


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> Looks like I'm a little late to seeing your post. Let us know how it went!


Well here we go attempt #4. I finished half the morning problems in less than an hr. Thought I was going to be able to bank some extra time for the afternoon but ended up using the last 3 hrs on the remaining 21 problems and ended feeling ok with 4 50/50’s and 6 guesses. The afternoon was much tougher and I ran out of time because some of the problems were so long and ended with 4 50/50’s and 16 guesses mostly because of time. Rodr nailed it in a previous post I agreed with that you need to have as much memorized as possible. A few problems requiring AISC and OSHA references were time killers for me due to pdf search capabilities being limited. If a question comes up where you need a table you pretty much need to know the chapter or page rather than being able to search the entire reference which is disappointing. Luckily the HB search options are better. Got stumped on one easy problem I just reviewed but couldn’t locate the table and had to go with my 50/50 which I verified was incorrect when I got home. Overall I still feel like this is a college designed exam and while some people disagree that passed the first time many questions are written to trick you imo. I feel closer than ever to passing this damn thing but I am learning test taking skills are essential for passing. Thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well here we go attempt #4. I finished half the morning problems in less than an hr. Thought I was going to be able to bank some extra time for the afternoon but ended up using the last 3 hrs on the remaining 21 problems and ended feeling ok with 4 50/50’s and 6 guesses. The afternoon was much tougher and I ran out of time because some of the problems were so long and ended with 4 50/50’s and 16 guesses mostly because of time. Rodr nailed it in a previous post I agreed with that you need to have as much memorized as possible. A few problems requiring AISC and OSHA references were time killers for me due to pdf search capabilities being limited. If a question comes up where you need a table you pretty much need to know the chapter or page rather than being able to search the entire reference which is disappointing. Luckily the HB search options are better. Got stumped on one easy problem I just reviewed but couldn’t locate the table and had to go with my 50/50 which I verified was incorrect when I got home. Overall I still feel like this is a college designed exam and while some people disagree that passed the first time many questions are written to trick you imo. I feel closer than ever to passing this damn thing but I am learning test taking skills are essential for passing. Thanks for the good vibes!


Let's hope for a positive outcome. Rest for now and eat good food. That's what I did last Thursday. I was so hungry after the test. All I wanted after is to eat.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> Let's hope for a positive outcome. Rest for now and eat good food. That's what I did last Thursday. I was so hungry after the test. All I wanted after is to eat.


Good luck! Did you get your results yet?


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Good luck! Did you get your results yet?


I did at 3 AM (Hawaii Time). I passed finally.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> I did at 3 AM (Hawaii Time). I passed finally.


That’s awesome congrats!!!!


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> That’s awesome congrats!!!!


Thank you


----------



## rodr

Gen said:


> I did at 3 AM (Hawaii Time). I passed finally.


CONGATS!! That's amazing!


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well here we go attempt #4. I finished half the morning problems in less than an hr. Thought I was going to be able to bank some extra time for the afternoon but ended up using the last 3 hrs on the remaining 21 problems and ended feeling ok with 4 50/50’s and 6 guesses. The afternoon was much tougher and I ran out of time because some of the problems were so long and ended with 4 50/50’s and 16 guesses mostly because of time. Rodr nailed it in a previous post I agreed with that you need to have as much memorized as possible. A few problems requiring AISC and OSHA references were time killers for me due to pdf search capabilities being limited. If a question comes up where you need a table you pretty much need to know the chapter or page rather than being able to search the entire reference which is disappointing. Luckily the HB search options are better. Got stumped on one easy problem I just reviewed but couldn’t locate the table and had to go with my 50/50 which I verified was incorrect when I got home. Overall I still feel like this is a college designed exam and while some people disagree that passed the first time many questions are written to trick you imo. I feel closer than ever to passing this damn thing but I am learning test taking skills are essential for passing. Thanks for the good vibes!


Sending good vibes your way! Your assessment feels promising


----------



## Gen

rodr said:


> CONGATS!! That's amazing!


Thanks


----------



## Pra4surf1

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well here we go attempt #4. I finished half the morning problems in less than an hr. Thought I was going to be able to bank some extra time for the afternoon but ended up using the last 3 hrs on the remaining 21 problems and ended feeling ok with 4 50/50’s and 6 guesses. The afternoon was much tougher and I ran out of time because some of the problems were so long and ended with 4 50/50’s and 16 guesses mostly because of time. Rodr nailed it in a previous post I agreed with that you need to have as much memorized as possible. A few problems requiring AISC and OSHA references were time killers for me due to pdf search capabilities being limited. If a question comes up where you need a table you pretty much need to know the chapter or page rather than being able to search the entire reference which is disappointing. Luckily the HB search options are better. Got stumped on one easy problem I just reviewed but couldn’t locate the table and had to go with my 50/50 which I verified was incorrect when I got home. Overall I still feel like this is a college designed exam and while some people disagree that passed the first time many questions are written to trick you imo. I feel closer than ever to passing this damn thing but I am learning test taking skills are essential for passing. Thanks for the good vibes!


So yesterday I got my results. Failed again for 4th time. By my calculations looking at the diagnostic I got 64% so I was pretty damn close. I had perfect score in 5 categories. My worse categories were Trans, Means and Methods, and Scheduling. Last exam I had close to perfect scores in these categories except Trans. and scheduling is one of my areas of work that I am very good at but the questions on this exam for scheduling were out in left field and not real world. Hell I bet NCEES could make a grocery list difficult to understand. The way I come up with 64% is in each section a 15 is perfect. 15 x 15 sections is 225. My scores in each section total 144. If 70 is passing then 157/225 would do it. That puts me at 13 points short which I figure is around 3 questions. Pretty bummed I was so close and pissed that several questions I knew I just couldn’t find in the references in a timely manner. Guess I’ll have to memorize the chapters since you can’t search the entire pdf’s. Oh well this was my best attempt and funny thing is because this was a make up from previous attempt when the building lost power I didn’t have time to study at all for 3 weeks before this exam due to work. Guess I’ll give NCEES some more money today and thinking I’ll try again pretty soon since I was close. One thing that did get me in the afternoon section was brain fatigue. I ate a light lunch with crackers, hummus, meats, and cheese and just felt slow and tired first two hours of afternoon. I’m sure this played a part in failing as well. I can’t do coffee it makes me jittery but if anyone has any suggestions for afternoon energy please share. Thanks.


----------



## AngelaK

Pra4surf1 said:


> So yesterday I got my results. Failed again for 4th time. By my calculations looking at the diagnostic I got 64% so I was pretty damn close. I had perfect score in 5 categories. My worse categories were Trans, Means and Methods, and Scheduling. Last exam I had close to perfect scores in these categories except Trans. and scheduling is one of my areas of work that I am very good at but the questions on this exam for scheduling were out in left field and not real world. Hell I bet NCEES could make a grocery list difficult to understand. The way I come up with 64% is in each section a 15 is perfect. 15 x 15 sections is 225. My scores in each section total 144. If 70 is passing then 157/225 would do it. That puts me at 13 points short which I figure is around 3 questions. Pretty bummed I was so close and pissed that several questions I knew I just couldn’t find in the references in a timely manner. Guess I’ll have to memorize the chapters since you can’t search the entire pdf’s. Oh well this was my best attempt and funny thing is because this was a make up from previous attempt when the building lost power I didn’t have time to study at all for 3 weeks before this exam due to work. Guess I’ll give NCEES some more money today and thinking I’ll try again pretty soon since I was close. One thing that did get me in the afternoon section was brain fatigue. I ate a light lunch with crackers, hummus, meats, and cheese and just felt slow and tired first two hours of afternoon. I’m sure this played a part in failing as well. I can’t do coffee it makes me jittery but if anyone has any suggestions for afternoon energy please share. Thanks.


Sorry to hear that. But you were close. So don’t feel down now and try it again. Also, eat a cup of blueberries with lunch next time. They help keeping brain alert. Drink coconut water (I like it because it’s natural) at the break or something with electrolytes. Search for other brain food for internet and if it work for you build that into your breakfast. Also, get a good high intensity workout the day before, if you have the habit of working out. I did all of these as I was not ready to take any chances.

One thing to stress a lot is you need to know all your references. There will be questions that throw you off. It’s your ability to find things in timely manner that helps getting the right answer. Being familiar with all the references helps a lot. If you are on Reddit, it has updates most Wednesday or so where people will say what reference is searchable as a whole, what is searchable by chapter. Use that information when practicing.


----------



## keviv

AngelaK said:


> Sorry to hear that. But you were close. So don’t feel down now and try it again. Also, eat a cup of blueberries with lunch next time. They help keeping brain alert. Drink coconut water (I like it because it’s natural) at the break or something with electrolytes. Search for other brain food for internet and if it work for you build that into your breakfast. Also, get a good high intensity workout the day before, if you have the habit of working out. I did all of these as I was not ready to take any chances.
> 
> One thing to stress a lot is you need to know all your references. There will be questions that throw you off. It’s your ability to find things in timely manner that helps getting the right answer. Being familiar with all the references helps a lot. If you are on Reddit, it has updates most Wednesday or so where people will say what reference is searchable as a whole, what is searchable by chapter. Use that information when practicing.


Angela, can youi please post the reddit link here..


----------



## keviv

For some reason I didnt get any notifications from here. I could not edit the excel sheet file. I have registered for my exam on Nov 21 (4th time) for now. My classes end on oct 10 and 1 month for practice tests. Anyone PE civil structural please share some valuable feedback from who have taken CBT Exams. 

Thanks guys


----------



## AngelaK

keviv said:


> Angela, can youi please post the reddit link here..


I don’t have the exact link. On wednesdays of results release people posts their tips etc. I followed Reddit heavily for all the tips when I took the exam. It is in the PE group


----------



## AngelaK

keviv said:


> For some reason I didnt get any notifications from here. I could not edit the excel sheet file. I have registered for my exam on Nov 21 (4th time) for now. My classes end on oct 10 and 1 month for practice tests. Anyone PE civil structural please share some valuable feedback from who have taken CBT Exams.
> 
> Thanks guys


Start taking tests before that. I needed at least 2-3 months of test practice alone.


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> So yesterday I got my results. Failed again for 4th time. By my calculations looking at the diagnostic I got 64% so I was pretty damn close. I had perfect score in 5 categories. My worse categories were Trans, Means and Methods, and Scheduling. Last exam I had close to perfect scores in these categories except Trans. and scheduling is one of my areas of work that I am very good at but the questions on this exam for scheduling were out in left field and not real world. Hell I bet NCEES could make a grocery list difficult to understand. The way I come up with 64% is in each section a 15 is perfect. 15 x 15 sections is 225. My scores in each section total 144. If 70 is passing then 157/225 would do it. That puts me at 13 points short which I figure is around 3 questions. Pretty bummed I was so close and pissed that several questions I knew I just couldn’t find in the references in a timely manner. Guess I’ll have to memorize the chapters since you can’t search the entire pdf’s. Oh well this was my best attempt and funny thing is because this was a make up from previous attempt when the building lost power I didn’t have time to study at all for 3 weeks before this exam due to work. Guess I’ll give NCEES some more money today and thinking I’ll try again pretty soon since I was close. One thing that did get me in the afternoon section was brain fatigue. I ate a light lunch with crackers, hummus, meats, and cheese and just felt slow and tired first two hours of afternoon. I’m sure this played a part in failing as well. I can’t do coffee it makes me jittery but if anyone has any suggestions for afternoon energy please share. Thanks.


I am so sorry to hear this. Do you want an invite at Discord? I joined this discord group and it’s supposed to be for construction folks.


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> So yesterday I got my results. Failed again for 4th time. By my calculations looking at the diagnostic I got 64% so I was pretty damn close. I had perfect score in 5 categories. My worse categories were Trans, Means and Methods, and Scheduling. Last exam I had close to perfect scores in these categories except Trans. and scheduling is one of my areas of work that I am very good at but the questions on this exam for scheduling were out in left field and not real world. Hell I bet NCEES could make a grocery list difficult to understand. The way I come up with 64% is in each section a 15 is perfect. 15 x 15 sections is 225. My scores in each section total 144. If 70 is passing then 157/225 would do it. That puts me at 13 points short which I figure is around 3 questions. Pretty bummed I was so close and pissed that several questions I knew I just couldn’t find in the references in a timely manner. Guess I’ll have to memorize the chapters since you can’t search the entire pdf’s. Oh well this was my best attempt and funny thing is because this was a make up from previous attempt when the building lost power I didn’t have time to study at all for 3 weeks before this exam due to work. Guess I’ll give NCEES some more money today and thinking I’ll try again pretty soon since I was close. One thing that did get me in the afternoon section was brain fatigue. I ate a light lunch with crackers, hummus, meats, and cheese and just felt slow and tired first two hours of afternoon. I’m sure this played a part in failing as well. I can’t do coffee it makes me jittery but if anyone has any suggestions for afternoon energy please share. Thanks.



I made sure I rested before the exam. Brain fatigue is hard to deal with. I had this and regardless how good i am at certain topics, i still could get it wrong. When you hit at certain point of brain fatigue just rest watch TV or listen to music. I did walked around our neighborhood and it did helped.

During the exam, I had rice, banana and hard boiled egg. I would consume carbs like I would when training for marathon.

Stretch during my 50 mins break.

Before the exam (while waiting outside Pearson), I walked back and forth the hallway. Just to keep this blood flow into my brain. I had coffee as well. I made sure i peed before the exam.


Goodluck on your next attempt.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Do you want an invite at Discord? I joined this discord group and it’s supposed to be for construction folks.


Thanks that would be great!


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> I made sure I rested before the exam. Brain fatigue is hard to deal with. I had this and regardless how good i am at certain topics, i still could get it wrong. When you hit at certain point of brain fatigue just rest watch TV or listen to music. I did walked around our neighborhood and it did helped.
> 
> During the exam, I had rice, banana and hard boiled egg. I would consume carbs like I would when training for marathon.
> 
> Stretch during my 50 mins break.
> 
> Before the exam (while waiting outside Pearson), I walked back and forth the hallway. Just to keep this blood flow into my brain. I had coffee as well. I made sure i peed before the exam.
> 
> 
> Goodluck on your next attempt.


Excellent feedback thanks! I was thinking something similar with rice and smoked salmon for lunch. Read it’s good for brain function and alertness. Conveniently some friends just got back from Alaska and brought us some. I like the walk idea and will try that.


----------



## Pra4surf1

AngelaK said:


> Sorry to hear that. But you were close. So don’t feel down now and try it again. Also, eat a cup of blueberries with lunch next time. They help keeping brain alert. Drink coconut water (I like it because it’s natural) at the break or something with electrolytes. Search for other brain food for internet and if it work for you build that into your breakfast. Also, get a good high intensity workout the day before, if you have the habit of working out. I did all of these as I was not ready to take any chances.
> 
> One thing to stress a lot is you need to know all your references. There will be questions that throw you off. It’s your ability to find things in timely manner that helps getting the right answer. Being familiar with all the references helps a lot. If you are on Reddit, it has updates most Wednesday or so where people will say what reference is searchable as a whole, what is searchable by chapter. Use that information when practicing.


Thanks great info! Working out has helped me a lot to relieve stress. I’ll definitely try the blue berries too and check out Reddit. I think over the next month I’m going to review references, spend more time on transportation, and work through some Goswami problems. I backed off of those problems because they were very in depth and some people said it was way harder than the real exam and to be careful spending too much time. One thing I like about Goswami is the problems are long and cover different scenarios. At this point I think most of the exams I’ve purchased such as PE Prepared and NCEES are way easier than the real exam so I’m going to try to find more difficult practice problems. Thanks again for the good vibes!!!


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks that would be great!



Here’s the link:









Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> Here’s the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discord.gg


Got it thanks!


----------



## AngelaK

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks great info! Working out has helped me a lot to relieve stress. I’ll definitely try the blue berries too and check out Reddit. I think over the next month I’m going to review references, spend more time on transportation, and work through some Goswami problems. I backed off of those problems because they were very in depth and some people said it was way harder than the real exam and to be careful spending too much time. One thing I like about Goswami is the problems are long and cover different scenarios. At this point I think most of the exams I’ve purchased such as PE Prepared and NCEES are way easier than the real exam so I’m going to try to find more difficult practice problems. Thanks again for the good vibes!!!


Do not skip Goswami problems!! They are hard, but that’s the point. Be over prepared. I used Goswami, pre prepared, school of pe ( simulators and the custom option 5+ exams), donated exams from friends, online found, 6 min exam and 6 min solutions, then this one too





Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams: 2 Full Breadth Exams: Practice, Civil PE: 9781983913686: Amazon.com: Books


Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams: 2 Full Breadth Exams [Practice, Civil PE] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams: 2 Full Breadth Exams



www.amazon.com




I did them over and over.


----------



## rodr

Pra4surf1 said:


> So yesterday I got my results. Failed again for 4th time. By my calculations looking at the diagnostic I got 64% so I was pretty damn close. I had perfect score in 5 categories. My worse categories were Trans, Means and Methods, and Scheduling. Last exam I had close to perfect scores in these categories except Trans. and scheduling is one of my areas of work that I am very good at but the questions on this exam for scheduling were out in left field and not real world. Hell I bet NCEES could make a grocery list difficult to understand. The way I come up with 64% is in each section a 15 is perfect. 15 x 15 sections is 225. My scores in each section total 144. If 70 is passing then 157/225 would do it. That puts me at 13 points short which I figure is around 3 questions. Pretty bummed I was so close and pissed that several questions I knew I just couldn’t find in the references in a timely manner. Guess I’ll have to memorize the chapters since you can’t search the entire pdf’s. Oh well this was my best attempt and funny thing is because this was a make up from previous attempt when the building lost power I didn’t have time to study at all for 3 weeks before this exam due to work. Guess I’ll give NCEES some more money today and thinking I’ll try again pretty soon since I was close. One thing that did get me in the afternoon section was brain fatigue. I ate a light lunch with crackers, hummus, meats, and cheese and just felt slow and tired first two hours of afternoon. I’m sure this played a part in failing as well. I can’t do coffee it makes me jittery but if anyone has any suggestions for afternoon energy please share. Thanks.



I'm so sorry to hear about your test! Please keep trying, I know you can do it!

It may be time to consider taking a week or two off to give yourself a brain break. It's kind of like when your team is down by 10 points and all of a sudden no one can make a layup and everyone is fumbling the ball. You have the ability to play the sport but the feelings of defeat are so strong and heavy they are affecting your ability to play. I took a break in the middle of studying for my last attempt and when I jumped back into studying I noticed that my recall was amazing! All of a sudden I was remembering things that I was struggling with before. 

For the afternoon brain fog, I would take a walk or even do a quick 15 min workout during lunch. Or call a friend and chat about anything but the test, laugh a little. Do something that will get your blood flowing and and require minimal brain use. YOU GOT THIS


----------



## Pra4surf1

rodr said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your test! Please keep trying, I know you can do it!
> 
> It may be time to consider taking a week or two off to give yourself a brain break. It's kind of like when your team is down by 10 points and all of a sudden no one can make a layup and everyone is fumbling the ball. You have the ability to play the sport but the feelings of defeat are so strong and heavy they are affecting your ability to play. I took a break in the middle of studying for my last attempt and when I jumped back into studying I noticed that my recall was amazing! All of a sudden I was remembering things that I was struggling with before.
> 
> For the afternoon brain fog, I would take a walk or even do a quick 15 min workout during lunch. Or call a friend and chat about anything but the test, laugh a little. Do something that will get your blood flowing and and require minimal brain use. YOU GOT THIS


Thanks Rodr you’ve been great support! Started back studying this week and it’s pretty tough getting back up for more punishment but it gets easier after a few days.


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks Rodr you’ve been great support! Started back studying this week and it’s pretty tough getting back up for more punishment but it gets easier after a few days.


Pra4surf,

I hope your taking advantage of the discord group. There is a Google drive where members put up a lot of resources and reading test takers experiences will provide you some guidance.

PE prepared exams similar to NCEES you should consider trying them. 

You got this. Don't give up. 

Gen


----------



## eck7517

Gen said:


> Here’s the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discord.gg


Hey! Can I get into that discord (the link is expired)? I was recently approved to take the PE and looking for additional survey resources. Thanks


----------



## Pra4surf1

Gen said:


> Pra4surf,
> 
> I hope your taking advantage of the discord group. There is a Google drive where members put up a lot of resources and reading test takers experiences will provide you some guidance.
> 
> PE prepared exams similar to NCEES you should consider trying them.
> 
> You got this. Don't give up.
> 
> Gen


Gen thanks for connection to discord and positive feedback! It is great and very useful!


----------



## Gen

eck7517 said:


> Hey! Can I get into that discord (the link is expired)? I was recently approved to take the PE and looking for additional survey resources. Thanks











Join the PE CIVIL Discord Server!


Check out the PE CIVIL community on Discord - hang out with 49 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg






Here it is. Good luck


----------



## Gen

Pra4surf1 said:


> Gen thanks for connection to discord and positive feedback! It is great and very useful!


Not a problem . I am glad I could be of help.


----------

